#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-11
<phillw> wxl: bug 1531722
<ubot93> bug 1531722 in libosinfo (Ubuntu) "virt-manager on 16.04 as host does not allow creation of 16.04 or 15.10 virtual machines" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531722
<phillw> I look forward to it arriving :)
<ianorlin> phillw: I agree
<phillw> ianorlin: it has arrived :)
<ianorlin> I know but actually getting the fix released in your email feels nice
<phillw> ianorlin: yeah, comes of subscribing :D
<ianorlin> which happens automitically if you report it
<phillw> I didn't, only confirmed it :)
 * ianorlin did
<phillw> i did add in the 15.10 bit, though :D
<phillw> nice quick squish for laney :)
<redwolf> tsimonq2, ping
<phillw> redwolf: hmm, no application icon for pcman-qt
<redwolf> O.o
<redwolf> file-manager?
<phillw> yup
<redwolf> it should be "file-manager", following XDG guides
<phillw> PCManFM File Manager
<phillw> in the menu
<redwolf> let me check
<redwolf> phillw, http://pasteboard.co/ITfmPre.png
<redwolf> pcmanfm-qt has an icon assigned
<phillw> well, it's not being shown on the lubuntu lxqt in xenial
<redwolf> odd
<redwolf> screenshot, please
<phillw> I'm using Oxygen Icons Theme
<redwolf> aha!
<redwolf> not my fault then
<phillw> which should it be?
<redwolf> Oxygen is a baby of Plasma team
<redwolf> look at lxqt menus: http://pasteboard.co/ITqtgbl.png
<redwolf> we do have icons for almost everything
<redwolf> and considering Oxygen is more complete than Box, it's a big "booo"
<redwolf> don't worry, Lubuntu will have all core (and lots more) apps covered
<phillw> So, which Icons Theme should I be using? There is no entry for lxqt or lubuntu for Icons Theme.
<redwolf> O.o? impossibru! if you upgraded with PPA you must choose Lubuntu icon theme
<redwolf> Menu / LXQt Configuration / Appearance
<redwolf> there're three possible visual tweaks: icons, widgets and desktop theme. there's a Lubuntu theme for icons and desktop. for widgets only via GTK
<redwolf> (for now)
<phillw> Menu --> Preferences --> LXQt settings --> 'lots of settings'...
<redwolf> Appearance
<redwolf> There's a "global" control panel
<tsimonq2> redwolf: yes?
<redwolf> answer to your "bug", tsimonq2
<redwolf> :P
<redwolf> oh and...
<redwolf> HELLOOO!!!
<tsimonq2> HELLOOO!!!
<redwolf> :)
<phillw> yes, that's where I altered LXQt Theme to lubuntu
<redwolf> so you did it?
<redwolf> how does it look now?
<redwolf> I know, we have to set all this up from startup (both in live and fresh install)
<phillw> redwolf: I told you, the swift appeared in lower left for menu :)
<redwolf> -__-
<tsimonq2> Swift language, anyone? XD
<phillw> but I still await lubuntu icons :)
<redwolf> O.o
<redwolf> phillw? which ones?
<phillw> well, one with the pcmanfm for the menu would be nice :P
<redwolf> there is one!
<redwolf> I showed you the menu screenshot!
<redwolf> actually, both pcmanfm and pcmanfm-qt must use the icon "system-file-manager", not one with their names
<redwolf> and I'm watching it right now in the "apps" folder inside the theme
<redwolf> so THERE IS icon  º_____º
<phillw> redwolf: there are loads missing!
<redwolf> .__________.
<redwolf> I wonder what icon theme you're using. really.
<phillw> Which icon theme should i be using?!!!
<redwolf> Lubuntu!!!!!!
<phillw> no such theme listed.
<redwolf> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-icon-theme
<redwolf> shit, I must add that as a dependency!!
<redwolf> you're HALF right
<redwolf> so, phillw? did you install it?
<phillw> yes, selected "Lubuntu (Default lubuntu theme)", logged out and back in ... still no pcmanfm icon
<phillw> or do you want me to use the transitional one?
<redwolf> and why the hell I'm watching it right now in my VM?
<redwolf> install "lubuntu-icon-theme"
<redwolf> it's not included in "lubuntu-artwork" (and I must fix that)
<phillw> redwolf: I DID... how do you think I now see the option of lubuntu under Icon Theme now?
<phillw> Lubuntu, Lubuntu Dark and Lubuntu Transitional are the 3 choices I have. I have chosen the Default one.
<redwolf> okay, do you see this? http://pasteboard.co/IV5tSuc.png
<redwolf> and a silly question, have you added the PPA?
<phillw> yes.
<phillw> not sure of ppa
<redwolf> O.O!
<redwolf> anyway, that icon, system-file-manager is old
<redwolf> you must see an icon for pcmanfm-qt and the same for pcmanfm. I'm that lazy. both apps use the same icon. like Nautilus, Caja and Nemo.
<phillw> add-apt-repository -y ppa:lubuntu-art/daily
<redwolf> yesyes
<redwolf> a "sudo" would be nice :)
<phillw> it was done with sudo -i :P
<redwolf> then install again (will overwrite) "lubuntu-icon-theme"
<redwolf> BUT you should see that bloody icon without adding any PPA
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system
<phillw> lubuntu-icon-theme was not installed.
<redwolf> if there's lubuntu-icon-theme package, there must be icon
<redwolf> THERE!!
<redwolf> then of course you couldn't see any Lubuntu icon theme!
<phillw> I added it a few minutes ago at your request and now see the 3 options for lubuntu icons. I chose the default one, logged off and back on... Still no pcmanfm icon
<redwolf> impossible
<redwolf> please, someone call an exorcist
<phillw> actual.
<phillw> redwolf: create a VM and follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system
<redwolf> I will
<phillw> no hiding behind an old lubuntu system for it to fall back on :P
<redwolf> not found º____º
<redwolf> okies, grabbed one from /ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<redwolf> mini.iso, 34mb. is that right?
<phillw> yup
<redwolf> okies
<phillw> the link for the iso works for me.
<redwolf> command line install?
<redwolf> too late, I'm doing that
<phillw> i didn't think it offered any other!
<redwolf> yup. "install" O.o
<phillw> hmm, well if CLI fails, try install :P
<redwolf> XD
<redwolf> "retrieving things..."
<phillw> yup, it will. It's net-boot :)
<phillw> if you ever use it on bare metal, it has to be connected by ethernet cable. No WiFi in net-boot :)
<wxl> of course you could make it work if you were enterprising
<redwolf> "retrieving more things..."
<phillw> yes, probably a kernel!
<redwolf> kernels are not essential software! fancy icons are!
<redwolf> guess what's doing now...
<redwolf> "retrieving"
<tsimonq2> LOL redwolf
<redwolf> .__.
<tsimonq2> "04:51:11 PM < redwolf> kernels are not essential software! fancy icons are!"
<redwolf> yer!
<tsimonq2> boot off of an svg icon, why don't you?
<redwolf> well, you can a webpage entirely with SVG code. doing a kernel is just a matter of patience XD
<redwolf> net installers should play porn or something to amuse users in the process
<redwolf> or cowsay quotes
<phillw> redwolf: how's it progressing?
<redwolf> 30%
<phillw> yikes!
<redwolf> installing now last packages
<redwolf> the net is being slow
<redwolf> I'll test tomorrow. I'm having problems with the network
<redwolf> the mirror
<redwolf> or something
<redwolf> good night!
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-12
<wxl> flexiondotorg: what's the possibility we can set up some sort of system (perhaps on my own server) to build a daily pi image?
<phillw> wxl: please be aware that desktop 32 bit failed to build yesterday... Just noticed as I'm zsyncing up my alt images
<wxl> phillw: the new one for today should have just completed
<phillw> they were running when I last looked... obviously the alts are well finished :P
<wxl> well build time is 1645 and it's an hour past
<wxl> redwolf: whuuuuuutup
<phillw> wxl: about right for desktops...
<wxl> redwolf: i summoned you HERE. :)
<redwolf> oh, here :D
<wxl> yes dear :)
<phillw> ha ha
<wxl> so anyways what i was saying is that to replicate the process i took with the pi image (and thus reduce variables), i was thinking about starting with a wily image
<wxl> but maybe that's stupid
<redwolf> my mystery is why both images I tested, same core, same version, same desktop, differ on package requirements
<redwolf> but that's beyond my payload
<wxl> are they different dailies though?
<wxl> there's got to be something different. did you diff the dpkg.list?
<redwolf> one is a full 700mb daily, yes, the other is a daily mini
<wxl> well dpkg -l
<redwolf> I was going to do that, yes
<wxl> well get on it
 * wxl spanks some motivation into redwolf 
<redwolf> I'm on it
<redwolf> BUT that is not my task!
<redwolf> I should only care about fashion desktops, trendy icons, and such faggotry XDD
<wxl> i hear the hot thing on the runway this year is DOING TESTING NOW GET ON IT
<wxl> XD
<redwolf> XDD
<wxl> XÞ
<redwolf> how do I start a terminal?
<redwolf> º______º
<wxl> uhhh huh
<wxl> phillw: weird. images are still building. eta in 8m
<redwolf> got them: pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479354
<redwolf> pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479355
<redwolf> second one is the screwed one
<redwolf> I'm not sure about a diff, the first one is a hybrid LXDE+LXQt
<phillw> wxl: indeed, coming up to 90 minutes for desktop build
<redwolf> let's see that one
<wxl> redwolf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479506/
<wxl> ugh weird that's mess up hold on
<redwolf> the qt plugin is there
<wxl> going to have to vim diff
<redwolf> what daily is that? Lubuntu Xenial or a mini?
<wxl> which what?
<wxl> the legend is at the top
<wxl> but it's kind of not useful
<redwolf> not much
<wxl> OH
<wxl> one is i386 and one is amd64 dip doo
<wxl> the good one is the amd64
<redwolf> yes
<wxl> a little awk fixed it up http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479574/
<wxl> redwolf: so the -'s are from the good one and the +'s are from the bad one with everything else being shared between them
<wxl> elementary-icon-theme in the screwed one
<wxl> not sure that matters
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> neither do I
<redwolf> I don't know what's doing that there. we got rid off elementary long time ago
<wxl> OH
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> lubuntu-default-settings is NOT in the screwed one
<wxl> no lxappearance
<redwolf> that's for LXDE
<wxl> lxqt-qtplugin is not in the screwed one
<redwolf> exactly
<wxl> lubuntu-default-settings is only LXDE? i guess that would make sense
<redwolf> Julien says some dependencies are broken in some ISOs
<wxl> hm
<wxl> phillw: we have images :)
<redwolf> I don't know if we already have a pre-settings package like lubuntu-default-settings on LXQt
<redwolf> are they cooked?
<wxl> hehe yep
<wxl> seems to have taken quite a while
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> oh wait i think i still have a xenial vm laying around
<wxl> see i've never done the whole mini.iso thing. i wonder if that isn't the probelm
<wxl> man my life will be complete when i can upgrade the hypervisor without stopping virtual machines
<redwolf> :D
<redwolf> I just want cranberry fanta. easier
<wxl> possibly. there's none here
<wxl> fanta *_*
<redwolf> :D
<redwolf> wxl, okay with the new image?
<ianorlinqt> hmm is there a reason lubuntu packages team is still subscribed to ace of penguins?
<wxl> is it not part of the -desktop seed ianorlinqt ?
<wxl> cuz it sure was
<ianorlinqt> I think it got dropped to fit on a cd
<wxl> i didn't think that was the case
<ianorlinqt> it was before trusty I checked the changelog
<ianorlinqt> on December 8th 2013
<ianorlinqt> unless it is still in there for powerpc
<ianorlinqt> which would be wierd
<ianorlinqt> I think 13.10 was the last version to ship it
<tsimonq2> OOH it's qt little ianorlin XD
<phillw> anyone use vbox for testing?
<phillw> ahh, hold that thought..... wrong bug!
<phillw> nope.... bug 1447038 not affecting KVM now.
<ubot93> bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, KVM or VMWare" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-13
<tsimonq2> wxl: what is the deal with the lubuntu package set?
<wxl> huh, tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am curious as to who owns the lubuntu package set...reading some docs and it says that they aren't owned
<wxl> i don't know what you're referring to, frankly
<tsimonq2> wxl: in the Ubuntu archives there are package sets. Lubuntu has one. Nobody owns it, addording to the docs I am reading.
<tsimonq2> *according
<wxl> i don't know what to dell you, personally
<tsimonq2> wxl: idk, just looking and was wondering
<wxl> multiarch is weird, man.
<tsimonq2alt> hey guys :D
<wxl> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2alt> I'll be in and out, but here :)
<teward> tsimonq2alt: so you pinged me and don't check your messages after the fact
 * wxl hopes and prays virtualbox-5.0:amd64 does not die
<teward> weird
<teward> wxl: that would be a headache if it dies, yes :/
<tsimonq2alt> teward: I am using webchat at school and I don't have access to backlog right now...sorry
<tsimonq2alt> be back in like ~ 30 minutes for the meeting
<tsimonq2alt> o/
<wxl> teward: i just went multiarch, so things are a little weird.
<teward> wxl: heheh
<wxl> redwolf: hey. let's talk about that image. whatcha wanna know?
<wxl> ok qemu-kvm:amd64 is installed
<wxl> let's see how snappy is behaving
<wxl> bummer. my process can't handle kvm extensions
<teward> by 'process' you mean VBox?
<teward> if so you have to expose extensions to the guest
<wxl> sorry i mean my processor
<teward> ah
<wxl> well, at least there's virtualbox :/
<teward> heh
<teward> if that fails, VMware PLayer
<teward> :P
<wxl> confusing thing about multiarch: if you apt-cache policy some package, it wont' give you results for all archs. instead you have to be explicit
<teward> this is true
 * wxl needs to figure out port redirection on virtualbox, if that's even an option
<teward> wxl: aka port forwarding aka nat?
<wxl> hm yes i guess so
<wxl> aw man i don't want to mess with nat
 * wxl whines
<teward> virtual network settings of the NAT virtual adapter, set your rules there
<teward> VMware I have to do it by hand lol
<wxl> oh well at least that's not so bad
<teward> wxl: you may have to do an additional iptables NAT ruleset for forwarding from the ccomputer itself to the vNAT
<teward> but i usually don't worry about that (I bridged-connection everything xD)
<teward> (for those cases)
<wxl> oh actually nat is the default oh ho this is easy :)
<joern_s> hi all
<wxl> hey jörn!
<sudodus> Hi jörn and everybody else
<wxl> we'll get started in 5 minutes or so
<redwolf> 7!!
<joern_s> hi wxl sudodus redwolf
<joern_s> :D
<redwolf> \o/ joern_s
<tsimonq2alt> I'm back, has it started yet?
<wxl> not yet
<wxl> i have one last thing to do and we'll get started
<tsimonq2alt> oh ok :)
<tsimonq2alt> alright
<redwolf> yes, tsimonq2. it's over now. sorry
<redwolf> ·_____·
<tsimonq2alt> LOL redwolf
<wxl> phone now. give me a minute
<tsimonq2alt> k :)
<tsimonq2alt> I have to meet with my teacher about my passion project quick, so I will be back in ~ 7 minutes
<phillw> o/
<redwolf> o/ phillw
<sudodus> o/ phillw
<tsimonq2alt> (have some time before we meet)
<tsimonq2alt> o/ phillw
<tsimonq2alt> hey sudodus, haven't met you before, what's up?
<joern_s> hi phillw
<tsimonq2alt> same with joern_s, hey! :)
<phillw> greetings joern_s and sudodus :)
<sudodus> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2alt> will gilir be attending?
<joern_s> hi tsimonq2alt
<wxl> ok i'm here
<tsimonq2alt> o/ :)
<tsimonq2alt> heyyyyy wxl
<wxl> msg'd gilir so we'll see
<tsimonq2alt> and now she wants to meet...bbs
<sudodus> o/
<teward> *lurks because he can*
<wxl> #startmeeting Lubuntu Monthly Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jan 13 19:08:27 2016 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu Monthly Meeting | Current topic:
<wxl> welcome everyone to our regular monthly meeting
<wxl> please remember our meetings are every month on the 2nd wednesday @ 1900 utc, right here
<wxl> you can see the agenda here:
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<wxl> so first thing's first
<wxl> #topic QA
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu Monthly Meeting | Current topic: QA
<wxl> we were one of three flavors (along with mate and kylin) to release an alpha 1
<wxl> largely, it was successful with no real terrible showstoppers
<wxl> and i'm happy to report that we have managed to kill some of the bugs already
<wxl> as you can see on the release schedule:
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> alpha 2 is january 28
<wxl> i.e. before our next meeting
<wxl> so if people want to test, plan on getting going on the 26th
<wxl> i also have some stuff to report regarding lxqt
<wxl> at least as it relates to testing (i'll leave the discussion of development to joern_s later)
<wxl> we now have a page for general stuff on lxqt:
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<wxl> instructions are now up on how to install it in a xenial image
<wxl> in fact, i took the raspberry pi2 wily image that flexiondotorg created with ubuntu pi flavor maker
<wxl> do-release-upgraded it to xenial
<wxl> and then installed lxqt
<wxl> here's some proof:
<wxl> https://twitter.com/wxl/status/686236582005837825
<joern_s> very nice!
<wxl> we're still at the point where we're doing exploratory testing, but we're filing bugs small and large against both the lubuntu-next project and the associated source package since they're in the repos
<wxl> meanwhile, i'm starting to do some work on getting testcases developer for the iso/package trackers with a little bit of help from tsimonq2alt
<wxl> if anyone wants in on that whole process, let me know, as there's a bunch of work to do and we could use some help
<wxl> i also tried to make it easier for everyone to find the blueprints related to answering the question of which apps we're going to use in lxqt
<wxl> but i assigned them to lubuntu-next which is not configured for blueprints so you can't see them :/
<wxl> i'm trying to get gilir to help out with that, so will report to the mailing list when they're ready and we can start the discussion in earnest
<tsimonq2alt> o/
<wxl> tsimonq2alt: question?
<tsimonq2alt> nope, just back, sorry for interrupting
<wxl> and that's about all i think i have for qa unless there are questions or comments from anyone?
<tsimonq2alt> and yes, I am helping a bit with getting the testcases done
<tsimonq2alt> just to decentralize the test cases for LXQty
<tsimonq2alt> *LXQt
<tsimonq2alt> also, when is Alpha 2, wxl?
<wxl> tsimonq2alt: i said it above (jan 28)
<teward> wxl: stupid question but did they solve the headaches of the tasksel thing on alt?  Not sure if they did for here or if that was an issue, but checking 'cause Server was affected (so potentially alts were too?)
<tsimonq2alt> whoops sorry :)
<phillw> teward: yes
<teward> wonderful, i had that on my list of QA tests but never had time :)
<teward> thank you.  *silences for remainder of time*
<wxl> np
<wxl> ok i'm going to move onto the next topic then
<wxl> #topic donation area
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu Monthly Meeting | Current topic: donation area
<wxl> off to you, phillw ?
<phillw> Forms received back from Rafael,
<phillw> The  French postal system lost Julien's en route to him... replacements have bee obtained and emailed
<phillw> The set for wxl were posted via email last friday
<wxl> but apparently par avion does not mean very fast XD
<phillw> As soon as all forms land safely we can proceed to have the account verified to be opened.
<tsimonq2alt> sorry for interjecting, but what is going on with the donations? do we have a paypal button on lubuntu.me or something?
<redwolf> that was an experiment, tsimonq2
<phillw> wxl: may have made a pit stop at the local armed standoff in your area :)
<tsimonq2alt> but my question is, what are we working towards in regards to donations?
<wxl> phillw: hahahah XD
<redwolf> :|
<wxl> tsimonq2alt: being able to have people donate specifically to lubuntu rather than just throwing things in the general community donations pot
<phillw> tsimonq2 it is in the rules of the group
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: well I have that, but what is going to be *produced*?
<wxl> tsimonq2alt: we haven't quite got that nailed down, but the hope is a little button or something on the website
<tsimonq2alt> ohh gotcha, thanks
<redwolf> tsimonq2, what I tried was using the API of the "PayPal donation button" to enable in lubuntu.me a donation system, just a link to the new account, when it's ready
 * tsimonq2alt now remains silent
<phillw> tsimonq2 it will be progressed once the account is confirmed as able to be opened. Until that occurs, everything is conjecture. We have the rules written up and agreed upon.
<tsimonq2alt> gotcha phillw
<wxl> any other questions comments or concerns about the tracker?
<phillw> on a personal note ... I'm never, ever, ever going to set up a bank account where the trustees are in 4 different countries!
<tsimonq2alt> :D
<wxl> indeed, phillw, you need some serious kudos for all the work you did!
<tsimonq2alt> ^
<wxl> (and continue to do)
<joern_s> I second that
<tsimonq2alt> so thanks phillw
<wxl> and on that note, i think we'll kick it to the next topic
<sudodus> I can imagine all the difficulties - thanks Phill :-)
<tsimonq2alt> ^
<wxl> #topic LXQt
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu Monthly Meeting | Current topic: LXQt
<wxl> off to you joern_s :)
<joern_s> okay
<joern_s> I'm now using LXQt as my day-to-day desktop (but not on L/Ubuntu, I'm using Siduction here)
<joern_s> it feels very smooth and doesn't makes me much headaches
<tsimonq2alt> o/
<joern_s> login is very slow, but this seems to be a problem of KWin or the plasma framework
<wxl> oh so you're using kwin eh? depends have certainly decreased. enough to suggest it for lubuntu?
<joern_s> well... not sure if a Pentium M or simmilar really can handle it. may depend on the default settings, like compositing
<joern_s> that should be evaluated
<joern_s> xfwm4 could be an alternative, too
<joern_s> a nice fact: it is easier to replace the window manager with LXQt, compared to LXDE
<wxl> joern_s: any reason not to just stick with openbox?
<wxl> it is? i thought it was fairly easy before (i use awesome mostly)
<joern_s> because we don't need to rely on Openbox for keyboard shortcuts
<wxl> ahhh
<tsimonq2alt> oh really?
<tsimonq2alt> no Openbox?
<tsimonq2alt> wow
<wxl> tsimonq2alt: well, it's worth discussing at least
<tsimonq2alt> yeah
<wxl> when we're making such dramatic changes, it might be good to explore what the alternatives are
<joern_s> there are reasons to stick with OB, sure
<wxl> indeed
<redwolf> we'd need to change our session settings heavily
<tsimonq2alt> and while I am jumping in here, I am currently running LXQt as well
<wxl> it's just good to look into
<joern_s> it is lightweight, it is rock solid
<tsimonq2alt> well a couple of default settings were headache-inducing for me
<tsimonq2alt> for example, the taskbar shows windows of other workspaces by default
<joern_s> but there are downsides like no window snapping ("Aero snap" for MS Windows users)
<tsimonq2alt> and the workspaces menu in the taskbar doesn't rearrange nicely when new workspaces were added, as well as it doesn't show the icon of the open window on the workspace, which as a really killer feature of LxDE
<tsimonq2alt> *LXDE
<wxl> yeah i don't like the look of the workspaces
<tsimonq2alt> agreed, and that is an essential part of my workflow
<joern_s> can't say much about that, I don't use workspaces at all
<redwolf> it's just a plugin. it might change.
<tsimonq2alt> I struggle when I am at school, because Chrome OS doesn't use workspaces
<wxl> might be a good thing to make a wishlist bug for and triage it upstream
<tsimonq2alt> so I would really like to see improvements with the workspaces in general
<tsimonq2alt> yeah prolly wxl
<joern_s> +1 wxl
<wxl> tsimonq2alt: ^
<tsimonq2alt> but at school(where I am) I don't have access to LP
<tsimonq2alt> I will do it in a few hours
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> i would advise everyone to file bugs for anything they think of
<wxl> even feature requests
<tsimonq2alt> anyways otherwise LXQt is pretty solid
<tsimonq2alt> but it still has a few bugs
<wxl> we can triage them as such
<tsimonq2alt> like the icon bug
<tsimonq2alt> well yeah
<redwolf> O.O
<tsimonq2alt> +1 wxl
<wxl> well i'm thinking that icon bug is not a bug
<redwolf> nope. it's not.
<tsimonq2alt> well as long as it gets fixed :D
<redwolf> it's a package dependency bug
<redwolf> that's a priority, as the settings daemon doesn't only set the icon theme. we need that working.
<tsimonq2alt> but that's not the current point of this discussion
<tsimonq2alt> yeah
<wxl> right, yeah, we can discuss that on the bug itself XD
<tsimonq2alt> what I meant was fixing my problems XD
<tsimonq2alt> yep
<redwolf> it's "in progress"
<wxl> anything else new to tell, joern_s ?
<tsimonq2alt> (offtopic, please, someone fix the topic of the channel and capitalize "new mailing list!") :P
<redwolf> :|
<joern_s> nothing special if you aren't interested in technical stuff ;-)
<redwolf> yes, joern_s, anything else? ;)
<phillw> o/
<tsimonq2alt> ooh ooh tell us joern_s
<wxl> i'd be happy to hear technical stuff
<tsimonq2alt> yeah me too
<wxl> although redwolf might get scared :)
<tsimonq2alt> XD
<redwolf> yup, I get scared easily. specially regarding new apps or revamped ones
<tsimonq2alt> phillw: Did you want to jump in?
<tsimonq2alt> :D
<phillw> yeah
<joern_s> I'm currently working on a python module to access Appstream (where the new software center will get its data from)
<phillw> there's a new pcmanfm due out
<wxl> joern_s: so we'
<redwolf> yay, thanks, joern_s :)
<phillw> and work is being pushed for translations
<phillw> </end>
<wxl> ve decided on a new lsc rather than doing something different? (appgrid?)
<tsimonq2alt> hmm?
<joern_s> Appgrid could be used for 16.04 - not sure about the decisions. that would be gilir's part
<wxl> ok, but you're continuing working on a new lsc at least, joern_s ?
<redwolf> joern_s and I had some ideas about replacing LSC and creating something else, but not this century, I'm afraid
<joern_s> sure
<wxl> well great
<wxl> that's exciting to hear
<wxl> anything else?
<tsimonq2alt> ^
<joern_s> redwolf: I'm making some progress on it ;-)
 * tsimonq2alt sits silently
<redwolf> :) joern_s, the PPA thingy will be really nice
<joern_s> +1 !
<redwolf> but I'll explain that in other moment
<redwolf> for everybody, the idea is making LSC handle everything
<redwolf> that's all (updates, upgrades, packages, PPA sources, etc)
<wxl> fantastic!
<tsimonq2alt> ooh
<tsimonq2alt> awesome
<joern_s> system tweaks, too - maybe
<tsimonq2alt> that would be pretty sweet
<tsimonq2alt> so if you can, do that too
<redwolf> and making PPAs work like some Android markets. using drag'n'drop maybe
<tsimonq2alt> 0_0 yeah!
<wxl> ooh
<joern_s> then the LSC would be an integral part of the user experience
<redwolf> but simply installing packages is a priority LOL
 * tsimonq2alt agrees with that whole idea
<sudodus> so it would compete with / replace synaptic too?
<redwolf> it might sound stupid, but I think it's revolutionary in *buntu Linuxes
<joern_s> synaptic is a different story
<redwolf> it could totally replace it, for end users, yes
<redwolf> people wants a simple tool. and me too
<redwolf> but still powerful
<redwolf> we'll see in the future
 * redwolf shuts up :|
<wxl> joern_s: we still going to have an "expert mode?"
<joern_s> I'm not sure about that, yet
<redwolf> mockup: http://rafaellaguna.net/wp-content/gallery/portfolio/rect4197.png
<wxl> i like the idea but i think we should re-brand it
<wxl> make it like "lubuntu-approved" or something :)
<tsimonq2alt> redwolf: that looks awesome :D
<tsimonq2alt> yeah +1 wxl
<wxl> instead of switching on and off it could switch between that and "all packages"
<joern_s> wxl: that will be plugin-based
<tsimonq2alt> but overall it looks stunning
<wxl> oooh plugins nice
<joern_s> if other flavours or respins want to use the new software center, they will be able to write a plugin and give it their own brand
<redwolf> several tools have been developed lately, look at Fedy for Fedora, or ElementaryOS's "Software". things are going that way
<wxl> love that idea
<tsimonq2alt> ^
<wxl> anything else??? :)
<redwolf> nope
<tsimonq2alt> n/a from me
<joern_s> for the people on FB (even if it is old): https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/permalink/966205850102902/
<wxl> lubuntu recommends. i like it
<wxl> well that being said we'll move onto the next topic
<redwolf> notice how "design nazi" recommendations are becoming real ;)
<redwolf> yes, sorry
<wxl> #topic mkusb
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu Monthly Meeting | Current topic: mkusb
<wxl> off to you sudodus
<wxl> how's the progress to getting mkusb in debian????
<sudodus> well, I have not much to tell - I have been busy with real life recently, and have not tried hard enough to find someone who can hold my hand to get mkusb into debian
<wxl> sudodus: did you have any contact with melodie on that topic?
<tsimonq2alt> adiós guys, I'll check in later
<tsimonq2alt> o/
<sudodus> I have mailed her a couple of times, but no reply. I'll try again, and also with bodhi.zazen as recommended by Phill
<wxl> see yuh tsimonq2
<wxl> sudodus: hm that's strange. she's usually pretty responsive. if you have no luck with bodhi, let me know
<sudodus> What would be the delay from a working debian package to making it part of Lubuntu?
<wxl> well packages sync pretty quickly, sudodus, so it should be pretty minor
<joern_s> before feature freeze, there is nearly no delay
<wxl> we've had a small handful of google code-in students test it and their reports have all been positive
<sudodus> I will try more during the next few days
<wxl> that's a new feature i wouldn't feel bad about having in the lts if we could do some pointed testing on it
<wxl> feature freeze is feb 18
<wxl> so there's not a ton of time, sudodus
<wxl> that being said, unless you can get some immediate results, let's tentatively plan on 16.10
<sudodus> People at the Ubuntu Forums have tested it too (and made me add/change some features)
<phillw> joern_s: do you think agaida could assist sudodus in the hunt for debian sponsor?
<joern_s> a simple question doesn't hurt, huh?
<wxl> the biggest delay we're going to have with the whole process is getting in the debian repos. so that's the part we need to push hard on in the near term
<phillw> joern_s: you know her best :)
<joern_s> him! :D
<phillw> yes, I fell for that before!
<sudodus> Yes, I think getting mkusb into the debian repos in the one and only obstacle now
<joern_s> sudodus: you could ask him via agaida@siduction.org
<wxl> joern_s: or he hangs out at #lxde, too
<wxl> ok well that's abuot all we have on that topic i guess
<wxl> so last thing
<sudodus> OK, I can try, and tell me that you suggested that I should ask him
<wxl> #topic miscellany
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu Monthly Meeting | Current topic: miscellany
<wxl> anyone else have questions, comments, concerns, issues, stories, pictures, praise, condemntation, etc? :)
<redwolf> .__.
<teward> there's always condemnations for various things - but none for here from me :)
<wxl> well if that's the case, i thank you all for your contributions to lubuntu!
<wxl> if any of you would like to help out more (or at all), let me know. we can find a place for you and your talents/interests
<redwolf> O.O
<wxl> and with that being said
<wxl> good night and farewell :)
<wxl> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Jan 13 20:06:20 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2016/lubuntu-devel.2016-01-13-19.08.moin.txt
<joern_s> good night everyone
<phillw> wxl: thanks for chairing
<wxl> np
<sudodus> Thanks and goodbye
<redwolf> tack sudodus
<phillw> tc joern_s and sudodus
<redwolf> joern_s, :*
<joern_s> :D
<sudodus> :-)
<phillw> wxl: has someone been playing with the CSS for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds white test on light grey is not too easy to see!!!
<tsimonq2> phillw: it's a known bug
<tsimonq2> phillw: balloons is aware and is fixing soon
<phillw> tsimonq2: tnx
<redwolf> phillw, you're right
<redwolf> who can edit those?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ooh ooh...we should have a test case specifically for doing Trusty -> Xenial
<ianorlin> when does 14.04.4 come out?
<ianorlin> or .5
<ianorlin> the last point release
<ianorlin> maybe do those tests cases for upgrade after that would be a good time to try
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: .4 is before Xenial
<ianorlin> oops
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: but some people might go right to Xenial
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: right after release
<ianorlin> oh ok
<redwolf> tv time! bbl
<phillw> tsimonq2: that would just need the duplication of the existing upgrade testcases
<tsimonq2> phillw: which is why I pinged Walter!
<wxl> tsimonq2: do it!
<tsimonq2> wxl: k
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-15
<phillw> wxl: ping...
<wxl> phillw: dude, you are up LATE
<phillw> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-based-on-linux-kernel-4-4-lts-498901.shtml
<phillw> go melt your brain!!!
<wxl> WOW RAD
<phillw> I'm on #ubuntu-kernel
<phillw> No one suspects me yet, but feel free to take over the questuioning :)
<wxl> good question!
<phillw> oops.. the paste is on #phillw
<wxl> derp
<tsimonq2> I noticed you phillw :P
<phillw> ooh, everyone is so excited.. just like a new release...
<phillw> However, ubuntu-devel-announce-request@lists.ubuntu.com
<phillw> has not posted and you would expect them to be there.
<phillw> (14:48:09) phillw: TJ-: is there any time scale for that re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule Just to keep our testers 'in the loop' ?
<phillw> (14:48:17) deegee left the room (quit: Quit: This computer has gone to sleep).
<phillw> (14:50:05) TJ-: I've not seen specific mention of it, but mainline v4.4 was released 5 days ago. Ubuntu SAUCE needs rebasing and testing on top
<phillw> (14:53:03) phillw: TJ-: the sooner we (testers) get told, the sooner we can drum up more 'volunteers' to soak test it. We are good little borg drones :P
<phillw> (14:56:28) TJ-: I see b355d01d 2016-01-11 06:26:40 -0700 N Tim Gardner UBUNTU: rebase to v4.4
<phillw> and.... if I'm back shortly, I'll be on 4.4 kernel :D
<phillw> and I'm back with 4.3 ..... 4.4 will not play nicely with network manager
<phillw> 4.4 kernel works.... :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-16
<phillw> Hi everyone..  I'm alerting lubntu media, but you may like to let all your own people know http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/canonical-patches-critical-openssh-vulnerabilities-in-all-supported-ubuntu-oses-498938.shtml?utm_content=buffer3afe3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<tsimonq2> phillw: it's already been sent out via the Security Notices
<tsimonq2> phillw: so old news :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: for those who are on the ML. and those who are busy and do not check their emails every 30 seconds......
<tsimonq2> phillw: hey now, I get push notifications :)
<phillw> :-X
<tsimonq2> phillw: so long story short, people are aware :)
<phillw> nope.. long story short.. people are NOT aware. But, you can go back to your mailing list and I'll help spread the word to lubunteers who number in their thousands and use social media to be updated with news :D
<tsimonq2> how about we ping wxl XD ^^
<phillw> tsimonq2: wxl is already fully aware. he was told on #phillw of the developing situation.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-10
<lynorian> it is late but it seems the last desktop i386 build did not go well
<cyphermox> is it a known / expected issue that lvm2 isn't part of the Lubuntu desktop isos?
<cyphermox> (I just got hit by a crash when I tried to install lubuntu 16.10 with LVM)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-11
<lynorian> cyphermox, I think so do not know bug number off the top off my head
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-13
<esdwdftty> http://rgho.st/6zTLHjTB6 pass:w$%t^tyu778&yyu&*75788uda3ejuh1yui The same. No login after standby mode
<esdwdftty> exit and login for user - ok
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-15
<q4a> Hi all. Is there Lubuntu 17.04 alpha/daily iso with LXQt? Is there any ETA for it? Thanks!
<q4a> ping tsimonq2
<ShellcatZero> does Lubuntu ship with LXQT by default now?
<ShellcatZero> nevermind, I see that it is not
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-08
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<wxl> artful dot one alternate images are fixed
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-09
<wxl> whoa hey alpha 1 is cancelled? :(
<tsimonq2> Yeah it ended up going that way
<tsimonq2> Builders, Spectre/Meltdown, Lenovo bugfix not landing
<wxl> i'm assuming cuz of dot 1 or because of the desire to wait until kernels have landed?
<tsimonq2> etc.
<wxl> ahhhhhh
<wxl> s/Lenovo/SPI/
<wxl> also re: that, it hasn't landed in Bionic????
<tsimonq2> nuh uh
<tsimonq2> Kernel's still stuck in -proposed
<wxl> aw hell. are we going to make alpha 2 at least?
<tsimonq2> Yeah that should line up
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-10
 * agaida think: what about to change the name and use debian directly? //duck and run
 * wxl polishes off the banhammer
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<Kamilion> alright, what's the big rush to shove things over here?
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu is for support ;)
<Kamilion> ... What am I, chopped liver?
<Kamilion> Hey, I need support getting alpha 1 working.
<wxl> hahahha
<tsimonq2> haha
<wxl> Kamilion: have i told you lately that i love you? :)
<wxl> also sudo make me a sandwich, ok?
<Kamilion> no rule to me a sandwich, stop.
<wxl> or if you're an x11 app and we're running on xwayland... well, that's an issue.
<Kamilion> eh?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: I guess I'm a little hesitant to do an A1 and then do A2 two weeks later
<Kamilion> I didn't have any issues with that...
<tsimonq2> You're more than welcome to grab a daily :D
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: depends on how long this delay takes
<Kamilion> the daily from 12-27?
<wxl> i guess x11 apps can't run as sudo in xwayland or something. i haven't really been following it but there's a bunch of bugs that have a lot of emotion in the comments
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: probably
<Kamilion> ... er.. .what?
<Kamilion> you're not supposed to sudo x apps ever
<Kamilion> that's why gksudo and such exist
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...X11 apps shouldn't ever run as sudo
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> exactly
<wxl> i should say *sudo
<tsimonq2> bah, that's still sudo :P
<wxl> i digress
<Kamilion> in our case, pkexec now
<wxl> don't worry about this, ok :)
<Kamilion> hm, well, that's a good heads up because I often run terminals or gnome-disks as root
<Kamilion> speaking of which, what's the plan for replacing gnome-disks for lxqt?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Likely KDE's Partition Manager
<Kamilion> huh?
<Kamilion> I'm not talking about gparted
<tsimonq2> oh
<Kamilion> I'm talking about gnome-disks
<Kamilion> the tool to mount things (and it can also do some partitioning shit as well, but I've not really used that)
<tsimonq2> Hm, not sure.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne So Lubuntu's seeds are now completely converted to Git, and you can find them here: https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu — the archive tooling and cdimage tooling should now correctly detect and use these seeds, and each seed is in its own branch.
<lubot> I'm looking to convert other things such as lubuntu-default-settings, but one thing that hasn't been implemented yet is support for Git repositories with Launchpad translations, so that's a bit of a blocker. I'm working with the Launchpad team to implement this and it shouldn't take more than a few weeks to land the code. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once that's done, it would be a possibility to look into two way mirroring with our Git repositories :)
<lynorain> this bug is annoying for lubuntu next https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qupzilla/+bug/1742359
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1742359 in qupzilla (Ubuntu) "qupzilla does not render webpages" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, can't reproduce this here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, good to see you lynorain. :)
<lubot> <Schyken> I could try it 🤔
<lynorain> maybe graphics type and a nvidia problem ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need your help testing the 17.10 respins! You can find more details here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @Schyken Could you please check to make sure this works with your EFI system?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or anyone else, for that matter :)
<gilir> It's quite here :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3416.mp4
<gilir> changes are done to lubuntu-artwork, you should check it instead of sending gif ;-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Once those changes are done, would this be something I could convert to Git as well?
<gilir> tsimonq2, yes please :-) I usually forget I'm on a bzr branch and do git commands on this :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @gilir, O__O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> how are we going to proceed moving to github?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *downloads latest branch*
<gilir> I don't think so, but github can be used as mirror and to attract PR
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ah, nice
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so, before I get my hands dirty... did you duplicate the boot sequences?
<gilir> I mostly done a copy / paste / rename to *-next
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it looks easy-peasy
<gilir> just modify the files in lubuntu-next-logo, I'll adjust the packaging if necessary, don't worry
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> if you want we can do it "old style", I send you the bitmap for plymouth
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the rest of logos are called from the Qt desktop, so no problem, I can put them there in the artwork package
<gilir> no need to send them, just push them to the branch, we will clean this after :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> okies
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right now the Git repos are mirrored on Phab, GitHub is something I have yet to do but I'll probably do it tonight.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> gilir: Did you see my message about the Lubuntu seed being fully converted to Git?
<gilir> tsimonq2, yes ! thanks for this :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome :)
<gilir> redwolf, I'm going to sleep, don't break stuff when I'm away ;-)
<tsimonq2> o/ gilir, sleep well :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I don't promise anything 😁
<lubot> CapitanSgrakkio was added by: CapitanSgrakkio
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> hi, Lubuntu 17.10 will work on an asus eeepc 701 4G harddisk 2G RAM ?
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> i m tring to install it now , i ve red it worked well the 14, i dunno if it is grown too fat by now
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i see no porblem... try it live first
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> azz i started the installation , it takes ages i will wait now
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> but thnks it gives me hope
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @CapitanSgrakkio, that little netbook it´s not the more powerful , but i think it will work
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> i tried mint, easypeasy, puppy, archbang (too complicate for me ) arch 32 (same), bunsenlabs (it gived me an error on installation )
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> mint its too fat
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @CapitanSgrakkio, lubuntu, Peppermint OS, and maybe Q4OS seems your best options.
<agaida> or maybe antix
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, antix , a very good option
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> lubuntu too heavy?
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> how much space it needs?
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> it looks good antix!.. will be a durable distro?
<agaida> it will last as long old and slow computers exists
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> fantastic!
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> with the full version of Antix how much hard disk space s required?
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> antiX-17_386-full.iso
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @CapitanSgrakkio, Around 2.4GB for sure.
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> but not more than 4G?
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> aok sorry didnt read well
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-11
<simonizor> I'd personally recommend Puppy Linux... they just released a new build last month based on Ubuntu 16.04, and it's compatible with Ubuntu packages, so you'll have access to much more software than other niche distros
<tsimonq2> wxl: What do you think about T15?
<wxl> looks good
<tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> dunno what to do i ll try both
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @simonizor, i tested it a little, and works fine
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu 17.10.1 is marked as ready, working on release notes now @VikingRedwolf wxl @julienlavergne
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> http://puppylinux.com/download.html
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> wich one to choose?
<simonizor> I'd do the latest release... I would think the eee pc is 64bit, but not entirely sure.
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> no no!! 32!
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> processor intel celeron 900Hz
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> 4Gbdick, 2Gb RAM
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> USB 2 e card reader crap
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're the HTTPS guy here... is there the ability to get an SSL cert or something from Canonical to host on phab.lubuntu.me similar to what's on ubuntu.com?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Assume I know nothing about implementing HTTPS so bear with me here XD
<teward> *coughs*
<teward> *whispers* this is why you pay me *disappears into the shadows again*
<tsimonq2> True lol
<tsimonq2> teward: So why don't you tell me then? XD
<teward> because i'm on my phone, i'm angry at the one client for using Microsoft Forefront Threat Management Gateway which has been EOL for 7+ years as the basis for their email web access control point, and i've had a few drinks
<teward> :)
<tsimonq2> heh :)
<lubot> <CapitanSgrakkio> i ll go with Antix, i prefer always to be on the looser side..
<wxl> i mean i don't see why they couldn't issue a cert. but it would be good to have one at lubuntu.me first, no????
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can ya get on it? ;)
<teward> wxl: and at that point why not just wait for LetsEncrypt to do Wildcards :P  *shot*
<wxl> well um yeah once we have hosting :/
<teward> because that's coming 'soon' :p
<wxl> yeah whichever comes first i guess
<teward> wxl: wait you mean to say you DO NOT have hosting?
<tsimonq2> Canonical's being slow about it.
<teward> explains why they haven't responded to my requests for price quotes on Landscape for a client heh
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> they've bumped up the priority
<wxl> oh jesus
<wxl> if they're behind on sales that's fucked
<wxl> um
<wxl> ok
<wxl> !language | wxl
<ubot93> wxl, please see my private message
<wxl> seriously though, not cool.
<teward> lolololololololololololol
<wxl> like it's THAT BAD
<tsimonq2> HEY: unexpected Phab maintenance starts right now, gonna apply updates and patch stuff
<teward> *whistles nonchalantly to himself while sipping a drink*
<wxl> does canonical sysadmin handle price quotes though?
<teward> doubt it
<teward> but if sales *and* sysadmin are slow
<teward> cchances are everything's slow up there, and there's major evil going on somewhere in the chain
<wxl> yeah well i'm not surpirsed about sysadmins but sales....... sheesh
<teward> *shurgs*
<tsimonq2> teward: Have you tried calling them and speaking to sales?
<tsimonq2> They're very nice, I've done it before.
<teward> tsimonq2: not a high priority
<teward> fixing up Grade:F security on the TMG thing for this client is higher priority
<teward> SSLv2, SSLv3, insecure TLSv1, no TLSv2, no TLSv3...
<teward> major MAJOR security holes...
<teward> yeah that's a bit more important than getting a price quote.
<tsimonq2> HEY: Phab maintenance done, all patched and stuff, should have the latest Phab updates too
<tsimonq2> So cool
<teward> *watches as it subsequently self-ignites itself into a pile of slag because tsimonq2 jinxed it*
<teward> :)
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<wxl> wouldn't be the first time
<tsimonq2> I'm no sysadmin here but it's super easy to maintain :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: true tho XD
<wxl> *AHEM GIT SEEDS AND CDIMAGE*
<tsimonq2> But that's fixed ;)
<teward> unless...
<teward> it really isn't...
<wxl> yeah at least you're not too bad about cleaning up your messes
<teward> ... and you just *think* it is fixed.
<tsimonq2> SHUSH IT'S FIXED OK
<tsimonq2> XDE
<tsimonq2> *XD
 * teward laughs evilly
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf licks teward
 * teward explodes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> Jyoti was added by: Jyoti
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jyoti, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/951339462092443648
<lubot> Retweet as Lubuntu please
<tsimonq2> wxl: Dailies are back!
<wxl> you know what that means? watch carefully the GCI submissions
<tsimonq2> Right
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-12
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu 17.10.1 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-atque-vale-released/
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, ❤️
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 17.10.1 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-atque-vale-released/ | Lubuntu Development | Now testing  Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, ❤️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf I updated the download page, please make sure I didn't break anything, and I couldn't figure out the magnet links, so that's your job 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also @VikingRedwolf, I ain't doing Facebook, that's on you 😆
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Love you ❤️
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, What why facebook
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, ❤️
<lubot> <Schyken> @carriewst, Because a lot of people use it :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, Some people get Lubuntu news via Facebook. That's not my thing so I let @VikingRedwolf have that fun. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Oh that too :D
<lubot> <carriewst> @Schyken, Only teachers use it
<lubot> <Schyken> @carriewst, No, that's Edmodo :P
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, What the
<lubot> <carriewst> Why
<lubot> <Schyken> Why not?
<lubot> <carriewst> Why yes?
<lubot> <carriewst> ;_;
<lubot> <carriewst> Autism cranked up
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 462x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3430.webp
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 445x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3431.webp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh I forgot to do Mastodon too. @VikingRedwolf or wxl please get that
<lubot> <carriewst> Btw Facebook succs
<lubot> <Schyken> Because Facebook is a very valid and present platform, and if people choose to use it, that's their perrogative.
<lubot> <carriewst> The app succs too
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> And Google+?
<lubot> <carriewst> @Wolfenprey, Much better but no I don't use it
<lubot> * tsimonq2 waits for impending doom once @VikingRedwolf figures out I touched the download page
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 444x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3432.webp
<lubot> <carriewst> Kek
<lubot> <carriewst> Simon go sleep
<lubot> <carriewst> School tmr
<lubot> <carriewst> Wait no school tmr right
<lubot> <carriewst> I mean it's Friday here
<wxl> is it on the blog, tsimonq2 ? cuz you can just click the little toot on mastodon button
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Well I forgot XD
<wxl> dumb
<lubot> <carriewst> ;-;
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyways I gotta catch that 4.5 hours of sleep before I go to school. o/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, That's my time for sleep normally... Sweet dreams!
<wxl> gosh darnit it's not only lenovo laptops either!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lubot> <Schyken> @wxl, Yes, unfortunately... One of my devices was mildly affected, though also easily repairable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Bah shush, that's how people know it. :P
<wxl> it's misinformation though
<wxl> it's like saying "oh if you don't have a lenovo, don't worry"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not, it links to the bug report for more info
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyways, bed calls
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, everything seems fine :) GOOD BOI
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but... YOU DIDNHAVEN'T UPDATED MAGNETS!!!
<lubot> <Schyken> Kek
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nor the Alternate 32bits
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> grunt!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, fixed. and Mastodon is done
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> now FuckingBitch social network, aka FB
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there, being politically correct
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...also Instagram
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> lmao
<lubot> Stanislav Kocan was added by: Stanislav Kocan
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Stanislav Kocan, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> instagram done
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also advertising Mastodon there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Hi, could you please get an account on our Phab instance and leave your feedback here? http://phab.lubuntu.me/T14
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-13
<lubot> <Jazz_bender> Fwd from CashRobotsBot: t.me/CashRobotsBot?start=QSdTfehq
<lubot> Tigris 358 was added by: Tigris 358
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Tigris 358, o/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-14
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll send the Lubuntu 17.04 EOL announcement a bit later, I have some family stuff I have to go to, but you can assume that it's EOL now 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone wants to get a head start on things, I'll likely end up creating something very similar to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something might already exist, and links to that would be welcome, but for now, that's what we have to work with 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf If you feel inclined to create a beautiful page on Lubuntu.me or the wiki for it, that would be great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise like I said I'll hack up something :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> hack it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One thing that might be cool if @VikingRedwolf or @MichaelTun or whoever else wants to work on it for the future is an 18.04 marketing brochure or sheet or something that someone can print out and hand to someone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I could totally hack up something, but again, it's not my specialty, and will likely turn out to be subpar 😉
<wxl> YES
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes to it not turning out well or yes to the idea, wxl? 😆
<wxl> bothj
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hi. I installed the lxde Lubuntu18.04 on my laptop. Will it be something different from the 17.10? Or you are working more in the Lubuntu Next realese?
<wxl> every version is something different
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, It shouldn't be *too* different, especially given that the Launchpad builders have been delayed a lot recently, stalling progress. So nothing notable right now, but there could be something we just haven't noticed. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <Jyoti> Yes, but how big will be the differences betwen the regular Lubuntu versions, 17.10 and 18.04, once you are working also on the Lubuntu Next release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same as the last couple of releases, very slow 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> New versions of things will come downstream from Debian, though
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Jyoti as a user you won't notice a big difference in your desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And I think that it's something to go on the marketing thing, for sure.
<lubot> <Jyoti> I think that is not very beautiful keep the entry "about the Lxqt" in the main menu of the LubuntuNext. Ok, the devs must have the credits and is ok to have this information somewere. But why right as a main entrance in the main menu?...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, I never thought about that before
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> agreed. but that might be replaced by a simple "about"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll have a think on it, because you're right, I don't remember any other DE doing this
<lubot> <Jyoti> Looks strange
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It would be a simple change, but it would break translations 🤔
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting thought, thanks for the suggestion!
<lubot> <Jyoti> Thank you for your dedication and work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> thank YOU Jyoti :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <Jyoti> I buyed and use also the ubports im my bq m10 and in my bq e5 :-) great job
<lubot> <Jyoti> I buyed the phones :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Glad to hear you're supporting our friends over at Ubuntu Touch/UBPorts :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So the changes we're making, can we have an ETA for Alpha 2?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Would that work?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> dunno, but I think so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's possible, depending on the speed of things :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> damn right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I do what I can
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :(
<lubot> * tsimonq2 waits for agaida to say it can be done by Alpha 2 five cycles down the road, like proper Debian speed ;D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why is he no there?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> agaida
<agaida> what should be done?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> agaida, plz, tell me if this is complicated: http://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'd need a dialog with those values (variables) on it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Simon is going to do it, but I need a third opinion
<agaida> should not be that complicated - hmm, the logo part
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what with the logo part?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can haz a bitmap
<agaida> in the veriy best case one could use zenity or such a tool
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I thought that, but how do we get such values?
<agaida> creative usage of neofetch or so?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> hmm hard
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it cannot save values into variables to be processed in a batch
<agaida> the major *beep* of it is - all informations are availabel somewhere
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> right, and it would be lovely to have them all together
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like a "tamed" hardinfo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> for example, you can get CPU string with "mpstat -P ALL 2"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> hmmm... I'll play a bit
<agaida> fork inxi a little bit?
<agaida> System:    Host ramme Kernel 4.14.13-towo.1-siduction-amd64 x86_64 bits 64 Desktop LXQt
<agaida>            Distro siduction 16.1.0 Patience - lxqt - (201610120613)
<agaida> CPU:       Octa core AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core (-MCP-) cache 16384 KB
<agaida>            clock speeds max 4000 MHz 1 1515 MHz 2 1514 MHz 3 1514 MHz 4 1515 MHz 5 1507 MHz 6 1517 MHz
<agaida>            7 1515 MHz 8 1502 MHz
<agaida> Graphics:  Card NVIDIA GM206 [GeForce GTX 950]
<agaida>            Display Server x11 (X.Org 1.19.5 ) drivers nvidia (unloaded: modesetting,fbdev,vesa)
<agaida>            Resolution 1920x1200@59.95hz
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> lovely
<agaida>            OpenGL renderer GeForce GTX 950/PCIe/SSE2 version 4.5.0 NVIDIA 390.12
<agaida> Info:      Processes 267 Uptime 1:34 Memory 1944.4/32069.2MB Client Quassel v0.13-pre inxi 2.3.45
<krytarik> ...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> more than enough information for end users like me
<agaida> and delete all things one dont want or need
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> a simple "inxi" command puts out a few strings with no detail
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> omg, I think it's perfect
<agaida> it was inxi -SCGI
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> THANK YOU AGAIDA!!!!!
<agaida> yw
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf kisses agaida
<agaida> :) What should my wife think? But better than licking :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> don't tempt me. I could lick you if I can get those independent values
<agaida> i know the problem - and h2 (Harald Hope) is working on inxi for several years no > 10 :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<agaida> another place to look how to get the needed informations might be infobash by locksmith (M. de Boer)
<agaida> https://github.com/fullstory/infobash - not so big
<agaida> but in the end it boils down to some generic tools and process the output
<agaida> and that sucks a lot
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes. I was thinking on parsing inxi's output with grep or something
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like everything is shown up like "CPU: 286" so I just have to get the text before "CPU: "
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> s/before/after 😐
<agaida> maybe infobash or neofetch are better toos in that case
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> then I'd place a nice little icon before that and... voila
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/cQ3PY3h.jpg :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wonderful
<agaida> standard neofetch - available in the ubuntu repositories
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wait... you're using LXQt with a GTK3 theme under XFWM...? *brain explodes*
<agaida> why not?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that's an orgy! XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I like it, really :)
<agaida> xfwm4 is in the moment the WM that fits best for LXQt - thats why i make it default in debian
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and Adwaita is bloody beautiful :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> matching xfwm theme?
<agaida> xfwm4-theme-breeze
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/5t3G.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I like it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but the way I used xfwm...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> was odd
<lubot> Павел Иванов was added by: Павел Иванов
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Павел Иванов, o/
<agaida> na - openbox should do too - and if i understand mati right he added my ob breeze theme to debian
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3452.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no, no, I mean I didn't use compositor, or taskbar, or things like that
<agaida> ok, nobody is forced to do so
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://pre00.deviantart.net/377a/th/pre/f/2014/222/c/c/solaris_cde_by_aaro2011-d7uioaw.png
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, im curious about your desktop
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> "task icons", CDE style. xfwm is the only wm that can do this nowadays
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I love ancient OS looks
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> me too
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> and run doom on a window
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf licks @Wolfenprey
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> good thing is Lubuntu can do something like that. LXDE desktop can show running apps
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> instead of "real" desktop
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3453
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> my first environment: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Gem_11_Desktop.png
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> GEM over DRDOS
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> wow
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sexy, huh? :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> oh yes
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> compare that with gnome today
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (i really dont like gnome...)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I do, but these old systems had something we don't have anymore: a well designed personality
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> well, that's for sure
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the desktop metaphor was shocking and innovative then. I guess we've seen too many
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> sometimes it s like people want to make or invent the next desktop innovation and look, but not the system
<agaida> Personality? Computers are insults pressed into silicon!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, damn right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like OS/2, it has the unique feature of shading (marking) the active opened app or folder. it's bloody useful
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> or the Miller Columns, only OSX took it for its Finder
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (and Panthon)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> every DE is getting more and more alike
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> im testing deepin right now 😆
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> beautiful, but it was terribly slow in my modest laptop
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but Elementary, Fedora and specially Solus work fast
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> something's wrong in Deepin. you just installed now?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> just installed it and seeing why all the love
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the repo updates are slooooooooooow
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> not now, if you choose a near one
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it didn't work in my installation :(
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> this is my second time with, first time was a disaster
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> omg omg omg omg, agaida, this would work too:
<lubot> cat /proc/meminfo  | grep 'MemFree'| uniq
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can grep proc's texts
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm trying not to use external commands / apps
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Where do I go to change the Lubuntu banners when logging in and out? Trying to clear out Lubuntu/Ubuntu stuff for my project based on Lubuntu?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I know the images are in /usr/share/Lubuntu/images
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that image is here: /usr/share/lubuntu/images/logout-banner.png
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but you'llhave to modify it as root
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Correct but I need to purge all Lubuntu and Ubuntu references so I need to change where it’s pointing for my new artwork for Liberty Wallet OS
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> then you have a hard task XD
<agaida> grep  -m 1 "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<agaida> model name      : AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there're icons, banners, images, texts, config files... everywhere
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yup I know
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I recommend you, Alon to use a Ubuntu remix tool
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I was thinking of Pinguy OS tool or is there something better?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> installing an OS and "emptying" it is not practical
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/293859/how-to-make-my-own-distro
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @agaida, yeah. I can't find the graphics card info
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I read UCK is discontinued won’t that be an issue?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not really, but it'll result in an outdated remix. we  change packages almost daily. imagine the outcome
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> specially if you want to create a remix / spin / flavour with a recent source
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Trying to build it for 16.04
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> may I ask why?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Thought it might be easier to play with as it’s an LTS and will give me until 2021
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ok
<agaida> redwolf: parsing inxi give taht
<agaida> ####  -G - full graphics output requires:  glxinfo (mesa-utils); xdpyinfo (X11-utils);
<agaida> ####       xrandr (x11-xserver-utils)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> lspci | grep VGA | uniq
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> lots of pipes though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So I've just set up two-way mirroring of our Lubuntu seeds to GitHub: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-seeds
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Bidirectional?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright, cron is set to go every five minutes for it.
<wxl[m]> If you check the man page of lspci, lshw, etc, they're usually reading stuff from /proc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Would you mind if I converted the Artwork branch to Git and did the mirroring too?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Please, not yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Julien gave the goahead to convert everything to Git but I don't want to pull the rug out from under you. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, no problem, when would be a good time?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (It's honestly super simple to do)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> When i finish the Plymouth thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, please let me know when this is done.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I think mirroring our Git repos in Launchpad, Phab, and GitHub will definitely make them more visible and open to pull requests, know what I mean? :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yer
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wait, you said it's b idirectional. so I can keep using bzr, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> shite
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> then plz wait a bit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But if you push your changes somewhere, it would really be trivial to convert it one way
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well,
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I *could* actually do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (you know, one way convert to Git..._
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, actually, I'll do that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O_O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you nuts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can keep working in Bazaar on Launchpad, and this script can just seamlessly convert over
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, watch me, it's easy 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll plan to push thingies tomorrow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Either way, I've converted lubuntu-default-settings over to Git. I can manually import translations, but that's coming.,
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Jeez, your artwork takes a long time to clone :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> because of too many wallpapers. I'd like to remove some
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but yeah, I have a heavy package 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, maybe move them to like an "obsolete" package 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no, better removing some
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there're wallies from Quantal!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I need to re-arrange  some folders. I need to talk to Julien about it, if we're including another theme
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Boom, converted and pushed to https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-artwork
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf ^
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oohhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See how simple that was?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/mnauw/git-remote-bzr makes it SO EASY
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorcery!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehehehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Er, so, it can't go *to* Launchpad because of the way things are set up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So that'll have to be done manually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But otherwise it's done :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also mirroring stuff on Phab
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope. it's not working because I ALREADY added the plymouth logo and it's coming back to Launchpad
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> got the notification?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mhh, dunno
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> well, I'm there: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-artwork
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So you're ready to convert to Git then? :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I F*CKING LOVE DRAG'N'DROP!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Soooo you want to use GitHub for now on? :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> YAASSSSS!!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sooo I'll do the conversion 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> specially for me, considering that I upload single files here and there (except  for the icons) it's SUPER handy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> got the update yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm doing the Git conversion now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> grand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Accept me into ~lubuntu-artwork
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> NO!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I need to do it to set up the mirroring...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> er
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf doetttttttt
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Please?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .______.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> omg, you are held there for ages XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I think I can remove Alex now 😢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aww :/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3464.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I miss him :(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> He did every glyph and mini icon in Lubuntu, you know?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o____o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3465
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Alright, should be all set up :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although, when you use the GitHub web interface, you can get garbage emails like https://git.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/commit/?id=e2601ea83ddf162a5644dbf9abb8d8d6ab665b5d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So now, you can commit in GitHub, Phab, or Launchpad and it will all seemlessly merge
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne So now, the artwork and default settings branches have been converted to Git and mirrored to GitHub and Phab.Lubuntu.me but the old branches are there for compatibility, I'll let you delete those when you're satisfied with the Git conversion :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne And you might want to add your Ubuntu email to GitHub so you can get these commits on your profile :D
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-07
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6406bf9b28fc: Add keyboard shortcut for back and forward] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6406bf9b28fc
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb27bba2abe9b: Add start of home tab of prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb27bba2abe9b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f6c1b3d69b3: Add choice for homepage and new tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f6c1b3d69b3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL790d91d679ee: Add firefox homepage checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL790d91d679ee
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd975bcc62078: Add firefox highlight checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd975bcc62078
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d003e3fe66e: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d003e3fe66e
<docEbrown> belated happy new year!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> belated happy new year!], Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You as well
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE6629bfb75d75: DSC file for 1:0.13.0-4ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE6629bfb75d75
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE965e773ad9a9: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.0-4ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE965e773ad9a9
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEcfe4d7900765: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEcfe4d7900765
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEb632c73fa7b3: lubuntu_01_default_network_channel.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEb632c73fa7b3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE79b35c40d0ed: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.0-4ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE79b35c40d0ed
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a233e22b7f5: Add cd to command line tutorial] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a233e22b7f5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2405f2e57faf: Add how to move up one level in a folder] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2405f2e57faf
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE809d46bc0ee0: DSC file for 3.0.5-2build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE809d46bc0ee0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe55d52819a68: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.5-2build1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe55d52819a68
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEabf35a0ddde3: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEabf35a0ddde3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEed4e7ffc7392: Import patches-applied version 3.0.5-2build1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEed4e7ffc7392
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83125405e5a8: Inline screenshot for lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83125405e5a8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc461b69ab29e: Add columns screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc461b69ab29e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda08f598c0b3: Add special characters screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda08f598c0b3
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Weird side note but F11 isn't working to do full screen in QTerminal anymore for my thinkpad
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyone have the same issue?
<kc2bez> It works well here on my Dell.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-08
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What's weird is that every other f key works
<lynorian> @SamuelBanya does it work in other applications
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e452bba79c9: Add Qlipper prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e452bba79c9
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfae2931e553a: Add Prefrences home screenshot to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfae2931e553a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd7abbde388d9: Add chart screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd7abbde388d9
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe87b18404bf6: Add more quassel screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe87b18404bf6
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @Lynorian I'll check tonight.
<lubot> <UnsonWong> right
<lubot> <UnsonWong> github.com/rekols
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL490e49fedf18: Add screenshot for qpdfview prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL490e49fedf18
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb75c6997895: Add screenshot of featherpad prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb75c6997895
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d147514526b: Inline screenshot for featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d147514526b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e4c122fa157: Add vlc playtest screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e4c122fa157
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0a0c8924220: Add screenshot for skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0a0c8924220
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! I have some questions regarding "apt update" all the update notifiers I've seen doesn't use it, they directly go to "upgrade". Son I'm a little confused on what does apt update (upate cache? source list?, what is in the cache??) does. And how if we don't do apt update could we get new updates.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for update cache there sudo privileges needed.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0005c3294c30: Add screenshot for qterminal prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0005c3294c30
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is @wxl here?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL834a2085f11a: Inline main qterminal screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL834a2085f11a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f399794260e: Add screenshot for lxqt-sudo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f399794260e
<teward> HMollerCl: same question that you posed a few hours earlier?
<teward> or a different one and that's why you're pinging wxl?
<wxl> here
<teward> wxl: lies, these are lies.
<teward> @HMollerCl wxl is sorta here :P
<wxl> pffht
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jajaj
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl so, update-notifiers usually only do apt upgrade but no apt update (cache update)
<wxl> hm
<wxl> that seems weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My question is, if they don't do update cache, how they know that there are new packages?
<wxl> that's a good question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ubuntu has update-notifier and upgrade-manager
<wxl> have you tried contacting the maintainers/drivers of them?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<wxl> that might be a good start
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I just wanted to know if there was som misunderstanding on my side first
<lubot> <acheronuk> unnattended upgrades does daily check to see if an apt-get update should be run, and runs it if it should
<wxl> to be fair, i don't know the intricate details. i'd have to dig through it and given how much you've dug through it i trust you a lot more than me at this point XD
<wxl> yes but unattended upgrades is not there by default
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> yes but unattended upgrades is not there by default], it is installed by default, and does the apt update by default. the 'upgrade' part is not on by default
<wxl> was that always the case? i swear it's not in trusty at least
<lubot> <acheronuk> I vaguely recall it was turned on in in bionic or a release a few before that
<wxl> ok there you go
<wxl> and unattended-upgrades exposes all sorts of neat little settings for apt so i'm sure we could tweak it to always cache update if need be
<lubot> <acheronuk> it one reason discover users are/were getting so many update notifications. apt/ua was doing an update in the background, and discover was triggering its own as well via packagekit
<lubot> <acheronuk> doublling up at the very least
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> and unattended-upgrades exposes all sorts of neat little settings for apt …], we could also update the cache during the notifier check, is just that I think is better to be consistent in the way that lubuntu does
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *ubuntu
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [it one reason discover users are/were getting so many update notifications. apt/ …], discover 5.15 will properly check the unattended-upgrades config, and not do refreshes so much if that is set to
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [discover 5.15 will properly check the unattended-upgrades config, and not do ref …], In Kubuntu that is. lubuntu can't load the discover notifier as you know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> let me see if I understand. 1) unattended-upgrades should check on a daily basis if cache should be updated or not? 2) If there is and updated cache needed, where is triggered?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or the notifier should trigger it?
<lubot> <acheronuk> apt has a daily systemd timer to check if a refresh should be done, and do it if it should. the policy it checks to see if a refresh is done is in the unattended-upgrades apt config file
<lubot> <acheronuk> which software properties changes if you change the update frequency in that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> perfect!, thanks
<lubot> <acheronuk> I'm assuming all that is still active in lubuntu, and @tsimonq2 hasn't done some hacking to diable it at some point ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejeje
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in kubutnu you are using software-properties-qt or software-properties-kde?
<lubot> <acheronuk> -kde in releases it still exists. -qt where it doesn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I think you don't need it but I  ported the "additional-driver" tab to software-properties-qt is waiting for review https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/software-properties/+merge/361331
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or maybe breaks some things on your side.
<lubot> <acheronuk> doubt it breaks anything, as that tab must still depend on some basic ubuntu stuff like ubuntu-drivers
<lubot> <acheronuk> Kubuntu's KCM is not much maintained now, so another way might actually be good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, it uses ubuntu-drivers
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Btw just checked
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ctrl and F11 work
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Why doesn't Fn aka function key plus F11 work in Qterminal?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Should I put in a Github issue upstream with qterminal?
<wxl> if you boot the iso on there, same problem?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-09
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3551
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96cebede2eb9: Fix pavucontrol screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96cebede2eb9
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50a2e932faf8: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50a2e932faf8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfda855803339: Add date and time time tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfda855803339
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1747d84ada81: Add keyboard layout screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1747d84ada81
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82e7a42cc6d3: Add advnaced tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82e7a42cc6d3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d74ca09c7da: Add obconf desktop tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d74ca09c7da
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL637234b62692: Add groups tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL637234b62692
<lynorian> is k3b supposed to be removed from 19.04?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is there a way to test the keys on a keyboard in Lubuntu or do I have to search for a utility on Muon?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *function
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on a terminal, run xev
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can test media keys inclusive
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE73d57cbe5973: DSC file for 3.0.5-2build2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE73d57cbe5973
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEd80ef954aed2: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.5-2build2 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEd80ef954aed2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE196eb055485d: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE196eb055485d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE0cc2efc38830: Import patches-applied version 3.0.5-2build2 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE0cc2efc38830
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks Hans I'll do that when I get home today
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2098de5d336: 2 more screenshots for window effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2098de5d336
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf30d3bf95ee9: Fix chapter title number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf30d3bf95ee9
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1a6f624e64d: Style Guilabel screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1a6f624e64d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE0710d4805a32: DSC file for 6.0.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE0710d4805a32
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEb09fb6315344: DSC file for 6.0.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEb09fb6315344
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE6c98df235ed8: Import patches-unapplied version 6.0.0-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE6c98df235ed8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEa3477ac5e0d9: Import patches-applied version 6.0.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEa3477ac5e0d9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk Hi Rik, do you know how the update-notifier is launched automatically after x mniutes? Cron or the app itselves does it?
<lubot> <acheronuk> The ubuntu one? No, I haven't ever looked at that part.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or the older kde (udpate-notifier-kde or kingston-update-notifier),
<lubot> <acheronuk> Nope. By the time I got into Kubuntu dev stuff, we already had the Plasma one take over.
<lubot> <acheronuk> I used the other one over the years before that, but never ever knew the internals.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So xev detected by f11
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My f11 key
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What can I do to make sure it's working in q terminal cause I want it to be full screen when I hit f11
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nevermind
<kc2bez> Is it working?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It works by default. Weird the fn key now locks?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah just f11 by itself without the fn key
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Like the fn button is lit green on my ThinkPad
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Weird
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I guess you can lock it I guess
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf44bc41eac17: Style label for discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf44bc41eac17
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Like the fn button is lit green on my ThinkPad], at least on my lenovo you can change the way F2 keys behave in the bios/uefi. The default is you must press Fn to make them work as Fx, but ypu can change that
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I somehow locked it in so I'm cool with it. Fn key with the actual button is kinda annoying
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I guess it helps people who want to do macros
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6126c54f7465: Add paste date and time in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6126c54f7465
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0fd7298fedb4: Add shortcut for redo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0fd7298fedb4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7bb9031e501: Add how to change all case] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7bb9031e501
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e0e37c0c5da: Add do not show menubar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e0e37c0c5da
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb116c1b052e: Add tabbar position] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb116c1b052e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf9fead686452: Add close window on closing its last tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf9fead686452
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74cebfef2454: Add dark color scheme to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74cebfef2454
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa77e988bb8ae: Start prefrences files tab for featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa77e988bb8ae
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe746eb7d5774: Add do not open non-text files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe746eb7d5774
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24527aca7696: Add shortcuts tab to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24527aca7696
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE4bd25174eceb: DSC file for 4:18.12.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE4bd25174eceb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEe4399a930abe: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.12.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEe4399a930abe
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE2a07e8ad4cec: Import patches-applied version 4:18.12.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE2a07e8ad4cec
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f3f0b668c8c: Add screenshot for fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f3f0b668c8c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL249c94219c32: Add keyboard layout switching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL249c94219c32
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Meeting today ?
<lynorian> I don't know
<guiverc> o/   (if held)
<lynorian> I have much more work on the manual like always
<lynorian> I also have noticed k3b isn't in 19.04 daily I installed
<kc2bez> o/ Here now. Was out clearing snow, just got in.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my 5 cents, Here is the notifier + upgrader. If anyone wants to test it, depends on update-notifier-common and aptdaemon https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> need to manualy launched or croned.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's what I have for thsi week.
<kc2bez> I will try to give it a go in a VM when I get a chance.
<kc2bez> That is awesome @HMollerCL !
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So just as an update, I'm feeling a ton better healthwise. New job has been awesome so far, doing customer support for law and finance clients and am actively thinking how to automate some of the work with selenium and python which work is totally cool with letting me install unlike my last job. Anyway I've been back on track in t
<lubot> erms of dev learning so I'll work on the welcome center today aka once a week after work cause I've scheduled each day 2 hours of tech learning after work (mon: python books, tues: python projects, wed: c++ book and qt YouTube tutorials, Thurs: Lubuntu welcome center, Fri: html + css and js for my website.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That being said I'm happy to be back on track
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's it for me
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll pm the new ux guy for the welcome center design as well.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll include that manual page link change tonight as well lynorian
<kc2bez> Trying to get back in the swing of things myself after the holidays.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Has everyone been healthy?
<kc2bez> I did a change to the users and groups page in the manual lynorian
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That east coast cold has sucked ha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *sickness
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nice
<kc2bez> I don't think phab is sending emails
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Like automatic ones?
<kc2bez> Yeah
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm I'll check my mutt later and see if I got any lubuntu emails as well
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hans how do I test that Btw ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Can you remind me where I can find a testing guide or do I need to run it in a vm?
<kc2bez> Well, for me any change to a task I am subscribed to I get an email. I know Hans ubdated T166 but I didn't get anything.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Hans how do I test that Btw ?], Download/clone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The readme file should be enough to understand
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There are only pyqt scripts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If the readme it's not enough, let me know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok would you like me to do it in a vm as a testing environment?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> And under the latest nightly release?
<wxl> ^^ @teward001 that may be our confirmation that email is indeed not working on phab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya as you which, only dependencies not necessary present in lubuntu are aptdaemon and update-notifier-common
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Both are part of Ubuntu and can be installed with apt
<wxl> theoretically it should work in anything but it would be best to test on cosmic or dingo, i'd thing, since they come with all the qt stuff already
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> wxl: I was wondering if I could pm you sometime next week to ask about automation ideas cause I need a second person to vet my ideas with to apply dev stuff to my work stuff
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cosmic and dingo it is
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Will test later Hans my dude
<wxl> sure, any time
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sick thanks. I have so many ideas but need a second person to vet em. Appreciate it
<wxl> one thing though: a pm is going to be difficult between telegram and irc XD
<wxl> might want to get on irc and do it that way. better yet use my matrix user and it'll ping my phone, too
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE33bf132fc4bb: DSC file for 3.0.6-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE33bf132fc4bb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE4512c44b2e16: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE4512c44b2e16
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa60aae7a2a60: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.6-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa60aae7a2a60
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE391dcaf60b4f: Import patches-applied version 3.0.6-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE391dcaf60b4f
<wxl> well, i haven't done much of anything (still) but the clouds are lifting. work's pretty stable and family things are settling, too. i will admit to binging maniac on netflix this week, though. :) simon's out for exams so if anyone needs anything, grab me.
<wxl> anyone else?
<guiverc> i've nothing to say; looking at HMollerCL's notifier+updater right now
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm thinking to try emacs this weekend ha.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> On a side note
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Church of vim
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That aside
<wxl> might want to use "evil"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Lol
<wxl> not kidding
<wxl> https://github.com/emacs-evil/evil
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Where is the lxqt configuration center located in /usr/bin
<wxl> or you might try spacemacs which has it built in along with a bunch of other stuff
<wxl> i believe it is but you can use which/whereis commands 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah I was gonna say is spacemacs worth it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But thing is
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Think about what's installed on most servers
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Either vim and emacs ya know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Btw: Samuel Banya: ... Where is the lxqt configuration center located in /usr/bin
<wxl> most servers? probably vi.
<wxl> vi is incredibly usable even without a real keyboard
<wxl> see above
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm updating the welcome center
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried whereis
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But I don't even know it's smallest name
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Like without the spaces
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm in bin but I don't see anything in the lxqt section
<wxl> lxqt-config something i believe
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Got it just now too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for double checking
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just checked with w3m real quick
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Appreciate the response
<wxl> you used w3m to search your filesystem?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE02cdc291ef93: DSC file for 3.0.6-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE02cdc291ef93
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl which post?  You mean kc2bez's?
<lubot> <teward001> yeah it's on my list of things to adjust I got BUSY though
<teward> wxl: Hail Chaos and Darkness
<wxl> np
<teward> ALL Lubuntu Devs: We are aware that Phab is not sending emails.  We're working on fixing it, but Phab radically altered how they configure email and stuff; bear with us while we work on fixing it.
<kc2bez> Thanks for looking at it teward
<teward> kc2bez: well that's kinda my role :P
<teward> i help keep things running
<teward> while occasionally asserting chaos :P
<teward> chaos is an actual process of sysadminning*   :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> No I used w3m to research where lxqt config is
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys where do you want the community link to go to in the welcome center ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I know Wendy had a grander plan for this section
<wxl> gotta jet. catchya l8r
<kc2bez> I deploy chaos routinely at work so I get it :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But I wanted to know what community page is more relevant
<docEbrown> hey guys, sorry I've been off a bit lately work and XMAS has been smashing me.  Working back into the new year now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> i've nothing to say; looking at HMollerCL's notifier+updater right now], Let me know your thoughts on it
<guiverc> HMollerCl: upgrader provides me a nice window telling me "no more upgrades; restart required" .. issue with notifier (maybe related to my need to reboot) -- coming..
<teward> kc2bez: wxl: right-o, mail *should* start working again...
<teward> i hope.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> HMollerCl: upgrader provides me a nice window telling me "no more upgr …], Yes, you need to reboot then
<guiverc> HMollerCl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZHTmjfN6J9/  (notifier run... )
<kc2bez> teward you got it. I just updated next weeks standup and it fired off a message.
<lubot> <teward001> good.
<lubot> <teward001> now i can go and do what I said I would to Simon and set up an emergency failover SMTP server as well
<lubot> <teward001> since i have several SMTP servers :P
<kc2bez> Thanks again!
<lubot> <teward001> emergency failover backup is always nice 😛
<kc2bez> Indeed.
<teward> but that's a Tomorrow project :p
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> HMollerCl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZHTmjfN6J9/  (notifier run... )], Thanks!! Will look at it
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-11
<guiverc> HMollerCL:  NOTE: after reboot, ./notifier.py gets no errors !
<teward> wxl: that was thankfully a very NOT PAINFUL thing to get working :P
<teward> 20 minutes.  >:D
<guiverc> and fyi my box is 19.04 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> HMollerCL:  NOTE: after reboot, ./notifier.py gets no errors !], I thought that, it's because the error is in the reboot_needed loop
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys I'm trying to update my Lubuntu and I'm getting the following message
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/MpeLVNi.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I even tried sudo apt update as well
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It seems to trip up with a ppa issue
<lubot> <teward001> the exact error would be good, but you can so this better from `sudo apt update` on the terminal
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya which version if I may ask?  18.04, .10, or 19.04 testing
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/97PfGT3.jpg
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya remove that PPA, it doens't support cosmic
<lubot> <teward001> most PPAs don't.
<lubot> <teward001> actually, both of those PPAs need removed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 18.04 I believe
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cosmic
<kc2bez> 18.10 is cosmic
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or 18.10 rather
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya yeah so remove those PPAs
<lubot> <teward001> and it'll stop complaining
<lubot> <teward001> if the PPA doesn't have a Release file for a specific release, it likely doesn't support that release of Ubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> Or it hasn't published yet :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> How do I do that before the sudo apt update command?
<lubot> <teward001> firstly `cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/`
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm there
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *now
<lubot> <teward001> secondly, `grep -r alexlarson` and `grep -r cool-retro-term`
<lubot> <teward001> will give you 2 separate filenames
<lubot> <teward001> remove those files
<lubot> <teward001> and their corresponding .save files
<lubot> <teward001> then `sudo apt update` or use the GUI
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok trying again after deleting those files
<teward> @SamuelBanya did it work?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yes
<teward> glad to hear it :)o
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The gui completed it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm now installing disco and will check out hans issue
<teward> yeah once you remove the 'bad' sources they're all just apt update generally :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks dude
<teward> yep, just don't enable those PPAs :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good to know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha I think I tried getting cool retro term a while back
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Shoulda just followed the build vid on YouTube
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl do I have to run this in qt5?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried python upgrader.py and it's telling me there's no module named PyQt5.QtWidgets
<teward> probably safe to say you need Qt5 if it's giving you that error
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> "python upgrader.py" in terminal within that directory
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Should I get qt-5-default in Muon?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> There's a ton of qt related queries that returned. Not sure what to install
<kc2bez> The readme says notifier.py
<kc2bez> it also says you need `update-notifier-common` 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [@HMollerCl do I have to run this in qt5?], Bionic has qt5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [I tried python upgrader.py and it's telling me there's no module named PyQt5.QtW …], Strange
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Bionic should had it
<lubot> <teward001> they're using cosmic iirc
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl it worked for me. I updated. I am on Dingo.
<lubot> <teward001> but it should be present :P
<kc2bez> Disco
<lubot> <teward001> disco, dingo, they're the same :P
<kc2bez> It is a fun codename for sure.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [but it should be present :P], Sorry, I'm confused with names. 18.10 should had pyqt5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.04 I think it has not
<lubot> <teward001> i'd help test it but i'm... well, 26% drunk currently, so i am not in a position to test 😐
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm playing pandemic legacy
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm using dingo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nevermind I did ./upgrader.py and it looks likes it's applying changes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Changes to what I'm not sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But looks like it's working
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It ended with "No more Upgrades Available"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Then, your system is upgraded
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nice is this a python qt updater package?
<guiverc> HMollerCL:  couple more tests [nothing new], on 19.04 box running xfce (lxqt/lubuntu installed but i'd logged into xfce) no issues with no updates.  on 18.10 lubuntu box it found & installed updates; same [expected] issue with notifier (after updates installed) with breeze-dark msg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/65bR24WSQZ/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Nice is this a python qt updater package?], Not sure what you mean, but it's a package updater script written in pyqt
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEad52469c9cdf: DSC file for 20190106-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEad52469c9cdf
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE61fb0b91294d: DSC file for 20190106-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE61fb0b91294d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEe4c7d8802a4c: Import patches-unapplied version 20190106-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEe4c7d8802a4c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEa1475f51a1e7: Import patches-applied version 20190106-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEa1475f51a1e7
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl like an updater that does the same as sudo apt update?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually same as "apt upgrade"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "apt update" updates the cache only
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl Please review the recent changes I did to the welcome center, and let me know what you think. Should I include a community links button that points to the "links" page on Lubuntu.me webpage?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl ah gotcha very cool
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl any particular reason we needed a script that does apt upgrade?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya where can this welcome center be seen? I would like to see it.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sure one sec
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You gotta open it with qt creator to see it fully though fyi
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-welcome-center/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, don't have qt creater, only qt designer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does compile it work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @gui
<guiverc> hmollercl, sorry where you going/trying to ask something?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl also, should I make sure the build folder is contained in the same repository or should I assume the end user has to ultimately "build" the program upon install of Lubuntu?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll move the "build" folder of the welcome center to the same directory if needed though. I think qt creator by default made a separate build directory in the folder above it by default
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68839169020a: Fix activating fcitx button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68839169020a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f182beee381: Add configure current input method for fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f182beee381
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL27e4667f4d0d: Add Restart fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL27e4667f4d0d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf2e98a34570: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf2e98a34570
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4eecef81284b: Start trojita useage and how to compose a mesage and reload] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4eecef81284b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe24b7636ff7a: Add start how to write a message] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe24b7636ff7a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c305eca3e86: Add trojita send message] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c305eca3e86
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What was the "command" in telegram to see who are on irc?
<teward> "oyi wxl who's on IRC right now" :P
<wxl> XD
<wxl> 1213 [@ChanServ ] [ drkokandy ] [ JasonO  ] [ meetingology] [ ShellcatZero] [ Wimpress ] 
<wxl> 1213 [ bluesabre] [ Eickmeyer ] [ Kamilion] [ mpmc        ] [ teward      ] [ WizBright] 
<wxl> 1213 [ cyphermox] [ el        ] [ kc2bez  ] [ PaulW2U     ] [ tsimonq2    ] [ wxl      ] 
<wxl> 1213 [ DalekSec ] [ finsternis] [ lubot   ] [ phoe6       ] [ ubot9       ] [ wxl[m]   ] 
<wxl> 1213 [ ddevault ] [ genii     ] [ lugito1 ] [ popey       ] [ ubot93      ] [ yofel    ] 
<wxl> 1213 [ DrewRWx  ] [ hggdh     ] [ lynorian] [ queuebot    ] [ ubuntulog3  ] 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HEY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<popey> O_O
 * genii wakes up momentarily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In Telegram it's /names
<teward> *bans wxl for pinging everyone*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> *bans wxl for pinging everyone*], ^
<teward> :P
<wxl> you suggested it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (/names doesn't go to IRC)
<teward> wxl: i was just being an annoying git.  YOU have to be the one to deal with "Why the pings" :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/K63Njoy.jpg
<kc2bez> wxl you rang? XD
<teward> xD
<cyphermox> wxl: hello.
<cyphermox> ;)
<teward> hah
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-12
<Eickmeyer> A little late but...
 * Eickmeyer glares in wxl's direction
<teward> *glares at wxl just because*
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! This issue may seem like an unimportant issue, but it has to do with the first impression that people have when using Lubuntu. And the first impression is important. As you can easily see, the Plymouth points are out of line with the name "Lubuntu". In Ubuntu this problem practically does not occur. This occurs in Lubuntu becau
<lubot> se by focusing the image, they included the logo in the measurement and determination of the center. Since the logo is in the upper right corner, the points are off centered in relation to the name. This decentration existed in Lubuntu LXDE and seems even more cumbersome in Lubuntu LXQt. The impression this creates for those who will be using Lubun
<lubot> tu for the first time is that of carelessness, although we who follow the titanic daily effort of the Lubuntu developers know that this initial impression is light years from the truth. Perhaps a little correction from this first impression will help people not jump to conclusions about the quality of Lubuntu. And we know that it is, quite simply, 
<lubot> the best Linux distro, if we make a globalizing assessment that integrates all the aspects of a distro.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 386x501) https://i.imgur.com/8v6fLCm.jpg
 * lynorian ends up wondering how I never noticed that
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lubuntu_bot [*lynorian: ends up wondering how I never noticed that*], 😊
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good to know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> We can definitely have our design team members take a look at it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @Zlaty hey Artem, take a look at the welcome center repository and open it up in qt creator and let me know what you think
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [@Zlaty hey Artem, take a look at the welcome center repository and open it up in …], hey
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [@Zlaty hey Artem, take a look at the welcome center repository and open it up in …], thx, I will, in a hour
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet. Take your time. No rush man
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll take screenshots this weekend if you need that too
<lubot> <Zlaty> but I've got a trouble at login process(can't sign in throught github, the same as simple user with login &pw)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME1fc72a081212: Samuel Banya: adding latest Lubuntu Welcome Center changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME1fc72a081212
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2ea0f7f12da8: Refactor automirror] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2ea0f7f12da8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll spin a new daily when calamares and calamares-settings-ubuntu migrates, could I get some testers?
<lubot> <kc2bez> You bet. Let me know when.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool, thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm still ducking out for finals but I wanted to get those done ASAP while I was at a computer.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good luck.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-13
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME99a72c2f0291: Remove temporary files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME99a72c2f0291
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOMEa64d4467f54a: Also ignore build/] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOMEa64d4467f54a
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [I'll spin a new daily when calamares and calamares-settings-ubuntu migrates, cou …], Yep
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME3d1a75b9016a: LXQt, not LXQT.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME3d1a75b9016a
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez @profetik777 Image should be spun :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go throw it at a wall until it breaks please ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya ping
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What's up
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Are we testing a nightly?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll put it in a vm real quick if that's the case
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME348df0114a5d: Center the window on the screen.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME348df0114a5d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [What's up], I've been making small tweaks to the welcome center
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What do you think about it so far?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Were you able to build it?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or is it only able to be run in qt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Creator
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was able to build it; I fixed it so it starts in the center of the screen.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I built it using the terminal :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 1337 dude
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I had to also remove some erraneous files
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Please show me how to do that next time
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'd love to know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I prefer terminal stuff too but qt creator makes it so easy
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For guis that is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's as simple as `mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && make && ./lubuntuWelcomeCenter`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To rebuild, just remove build and redo the above.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's kind of standard for CMake fwiw :)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME6d8393dc93bc: Remove raw Lubuntu logo.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME6d8393dc93bc
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Making a guide later for that then. Good idea
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll def check it out
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks a ton
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME9ca5cfdf9e8f: Remove unneeded pro files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME9ca5cfdf9e8f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME9981240a0f74: Move the logo to be a lowercase, no space filename.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME9981240a0f74
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Thanks a ton], No worries :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Does it serve the ultimate purpose though?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Like what I did so far ?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME107d59c1737a: Add a Community button.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME107d59c1737a
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Does it serve the ultimate purpose though?], Absolutely
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Make the community button point to the links page on Lubuntu.md
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> .me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll leave the rest to you, but I have a few bits that would be cool to see before I upload it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Make the community button point to the links page on Lubuntu.md], Done
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cool for sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [I'll leave the rest to you, but I have a few bits that would be cool to see befo …], - The whole thing should be larger, so scale up the buttons and text, etc. ...  - Like in the mockup, there should be some sort of background there. Maybe ask @TheWendyPower for a color palette with the nice background she formulated; 
<lubot> you'll have to figure out how to implement this in a scalable way in Qt. ...  - With the earlier points, to take up some more space, perhaps put a large Lubuntu logo in the middle with some sort of animation.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once those are done I'll look at it again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did go through and clean out some files too; you can use e.g. the Qt 5 Designer outside of Qt Creator.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Other than those things, it's looking really good!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Great yeah I'm still waiting on UI stuff but the new team member might be able to help sus things out
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm with you for the background and logo as well. Totally agreed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I was trying to import the logo in qt creator but it kept only giving me the root directory structure so I'm not sure why
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll figure it out though
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 798x353) https://i.imgur.com/AhSG3hH.jpg @tsimonq2 Install failed in a VM, I can try later on hardware.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], There were changes made to automirror; I'll debug in a bit.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 👍
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d783c9de848: start how to read your inbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d783c9de848
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think it's time to start going forward with team meetings once more. We've been slacking since the holidays and I'd like to get back into it. :) ... @aptghetto guiverc @HMollerCl @TheWendyPower @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl @marneu @Wolfenprey (and Steedalion, docEbrown when they're around) - could y'all either hit Accept or Decline on 
<lubot> this page? https://phab.lubuntu.me/E23 - I'd like to get meetings going regularly again; even if you haven't contributed much, that's totally fine. I want to get the gears on the project kicking up into high gear like they once were :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone is looking to help us out by contributing, speak up now, either privately to me on IRC or Telegram or here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I'll find you a place :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have a stack of tasks to do and it's time to get cracking
<lubot> <q5sys> I'd like to continue in my role of making sure Simon is given a hard time.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You do a good job at that. 😆
<lubot> <q5sys> Everybody has to have a skill.
<lubot> <q5sys> ;)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65794dbaf1ff: Add how to view message and how to reply privately] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65794dbaf1ff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today I uploaded a new version of Calamares to Disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And the settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Obviously there's a problem with the settings, I'll get that sorted
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good idea
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm also wanting to try to make themes and icons with gimp too for fun btw
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL609265ada161: Add filtering of mesages based on if read] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL609265ada161
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71011249d7ed: Add how to switch order of messages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71011249d7ed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], Fixed; I uploaded the changes and I'll respin the ISO once those migrate.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for testing!
<lubot> <kc2bez> NP, happy to help.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSf16e3e10944e: Add changelog entry for the previous commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSf16e3e10944e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS89c791e7697c: Change the version number to be release-based.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS89c791e7697c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7cb22b4a695e: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7cb22b4a695e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS40a5fc1d0d3b: Adjust config for automirror changes in the previous upload.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS40a5fc1d0d3b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb9c13cfb8de2: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb9c13cfb8de2
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Btw I tried doing git pull in that welcome center repo on my personal comp and I'm getting "Please commit your changes or stash them before you merge"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I thought I already committed my changes and you just approved them Simon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Also please look at the contribute button since your premise for including the community button is probably the same. They now look duplicates
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried the terminal build command you suggested which makes sense since it makes a build directory, goes into it, runs cmake on the directory above it, runs make, and then runs the lubuntuWelcomeCenter program
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> However I'm getting the following error:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/V9jS4M1.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you git pull before doing that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez @profetik777 new dailies up :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez @profetik777 new dailies up :)], Install failed again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Picture?
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 791x343) https://i.imgur.com/UyW1qHY.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], Could you open a terminal and run `apt list | grep calamares-settings-ubuntu` to see what version you have?
<lubot> <kc2bez> `calamares-settings-ubuntu-common/disco,now 1:19.04.1 amd64 [installed]`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aha. Try updating the system by running `sudo apt update && sudo apt -y full-upgrade` in the terminal.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It updated Cala and the automirror conf. I am re-running the installer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 875x320) https://i.imgur.com/MD657uc.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aaaaaah
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it actually installed despite the error.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try it :D
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, I'm in after a reboot.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah, well, I'll fix it anyway :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I know you will.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That should do it :D https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/1:19.04.3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS043062ea435b: Add a missing module in the automirror script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS043062ea435b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb7e77646f287: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb7e77646f287
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [I think it's time to start going forward with team meetings once more. We've bee …], Thursdays have turned into one of the most busy days of the week. I will try to make Thursday meetings.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> invisibazinga2 was added by: invisibazinga2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @invisibazinga2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What brings you here? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Looking to help out or just lurk?)
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez @profetik777 new dailies up :)], Try to run install later today
<lubot> <UnsonWong> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/yYyh01Ie/file_5883.png
<lubot> <UnsonWong> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/NdtsgIhX/file_5884.png
<lubot> <UnsonWong> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/0KwnTszv/file_5885.png
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah I did git pull before that
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a48c03b780c: Add how to view/save attachments] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a48c03b780c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL853708ed47c3: Add screenshot for trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL853708ed47c3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf664b2e2294: Rm fragment] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf664b2e2294
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93795f16b8ca: Add send cancel button to trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93795f16b8ca
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UnsonWong [<reply to image>], ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What's with all these weird ass stickers lately
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyway
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So I did that git pull though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What's the latest patch for the welcome center that I can pull from and modify since my initial git got closed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ?
<apt-ghetto> When you do a git pull, you normally have the latest commit for that branch, and I assume, you have only one branch
<apt-ghetto> You can check it with git log, the branches master and origin/master should be on the same level
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah when I did git log, it showed only my latest commit before Simon's changes so I'm assuming he created a new repository and closed my existing one
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's probably me not understanding how arc does patches as well or something
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [That should do it :D https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubu …], That fixed it. I didn't wait for the daily to spin, I updated it from the live and it applied this. No errors on install. I will wait for the updated spin and test it on hardware too.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e4804c76079: Add prefetch settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e4804c76079
<lubot> sami226 was added by: sami226
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd8776b99fda7: Add pdf graphics prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd8776b99fda7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @sami226!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [That fixed it. I didn't wait for the daily to spin, I updated it from the live a …], Awesome, thank you!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1084510389268824064?s=19
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2693d1651e3: Add shortcuts tab to prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2693d1651e3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24b127b2192f: Add forwarding messages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24b127b2192f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa302fe730f75: Add File --> Refresh] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa302fe730f75
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4092ed6410c: Add how to show right to left languages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4092ed6410c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24dd6139a992: Add format --> Align --> Justify] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24dd6139a992
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf353e3d7ca21: Add header/footer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf353e3d7ca21
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-06
<lynorian> I don't know if it was ever set up
<lubot> <wxl23> Simon closed the issue to do so
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2882
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2883
<teward> ... i need to learn how to silence that notice >.>
<teward> wxl wxl23 give me the valid links
<teward> i'll set up the redirects accordingly
<teward> don't give me the info, can't act on it :P
<lubot> <wxl23> Uh I'm not sure what you're asking
<teward> wxl23: all i see on the ticket and in here is "this link 404s"
<teward> i need to know what you want it to POINT to to become a valid link :P
<teward> if it's just supposed to work as is
<teward> as in the files exist already
<teward> then i did nothing to break it :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfc3a95ceaa9: Fix Wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfc3a95ceaa9
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @lynorian @tsimonq2 it seems manual.l.m/lts is a 404. did we miss somethin …], We don't have an LTS manual published yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXDE is retro at this point and it's stupid to publish LTS before it's published to stable
<lynorian> agreed 20.04 stuff is in master https://manual.lubuntu.me/master/
<kc2bez> @HmollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/P55 Before I upload here is the lintian run on update notifier.
<kc2bez> Standards-version should probably get a bump and it looks like the description needs a bit of a tweak.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31035d159e1e: Fix wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31035d159e1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cd12fe15e3a: Add other way to quit screengrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cd12fe15e3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bfa2f2b8cd2: Add icon for ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bfa2f2b8cd2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL372eda44270d: Add text to correct paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL372eda44270d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6147f7d4053: Update qpdfview version for 20.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6147f7d4053
<guiverc> testing my backup strategy; I just nuked a 8tb array with a `dd` (I didn't read the hostname); can I use bazaar to redownload my push/commits? (testcases still in review stage)?  low-priority since O
<guiverc> I'll have to rebuild box first
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One thing I noticed yesterday and confirmed today is: … If there is a swap partition already present on disk, the live usb uses it. But installer doesn't provide an option of erasing the whole disk unless you manually disable the swap partition. Only gives options of manual partitioning or replacing one. … Ideally it should al
<lubot> ways give an option of erasing the disk and installing lubuntu. If swaps are present then they should be automatically turned off if that option is selected and then disk should be wiped.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @guiverc can you confirm this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Who else uses cala apart from us? I can check with their live usb too. If they have this issue or not.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [One thing I noticed yesterday and confirmed today is: … If there is a swap partit …], This could be important for people coming from lubuntu 18.04 and doing a fresh install of 20.04
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, that's a known issue (and I've hit my head on it many many times), but most my installs are over prior qa-installs; so no swap (swap file)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack. Thanks!
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, also I'll be slow on testing; I wrongly nuked my primary server drive array, i ran `dd` without realizing I wasn't on localhost (`ssh`); verified my /dev in a different term to avoid scrolling :( -- i'm distracted currently trying to fix my mess
<lubot> <RikMills> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, also I'll be slow on testing; I wrongly nuked my prim …], Ouch! 😮
 * guiverc  should have learned though; idiot me wiped a hdd only a couple of months ago; so I got my warning on somethign that didn't matter
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, also I'll be slow on testing; I wrongly nuked my prim …], Ow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No worries. I got my test machine l back. Already testing focal on it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [One thing I noticed yesterday and confirmed today is: … If there is a swap partit …], https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/860
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1258#issuecomment-570931429 … Wow! wxl: how did you I was telling that exact thing?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Are you spying on me? 🧐
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/860], Nothing after 2018 on this. :/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nope, it works fine if you turn off all swap before you start the installation, you just have to remember to do that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Nope, it works fine if you turn off all swap before you start the installation, …], Ideally it should provide that option and unmount swaps automatically.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If that option is selected.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree.
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a note in the manual page for it too https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2884
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @wxl are you sure the metadata change is enough to fix this issue? I didn't have time to test but if that's the case then I would like to close the bug report I opened on LP
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2886
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2887
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-p …], @gsilvapt
<lubot> <gsilvapt> Thanks, @The_LoudSpeaker. I'll try this when I have some time
<lubot> <wxl23> @guiverc [<guiverc> testing my backup strategy; I just nuked a 8tb array with a `dd` (I di …], Yep grab it from your account
<lubot> <wxl23> @gsilvapt [@wxl are you sure the metadata change is enough to fix this issue? I didn't have …], Yes tested so that PR is what we need.  Let me know if you need help testing
<lubot> <wxl23> @The_LoudSpeaker [Ideally it should provide that option and unmount swaps automatically.], Maybe we should make a custom job that warns the user
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl: you around?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> soooo. I downloaded the conflicted package of lxqt-globalkeys which was stuch in MoM
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> fixed the errors.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> built using debuild -S
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and then dput ubuntu ../lxqt-globalkeys_0.13.1-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> did I do it correctly?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or messed up?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how do I check?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see anything new here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-globalkeys/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> anyone?
<kc2bez> I would think you would get an email.
<kc2bez> It should have rejected it.
<kc2bez> current version is 0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1
<kc2bez> You tried to upload 0.13.1 something which is lower in versioning.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh yess
<kc2bez> You should really push to phab first.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> can't find lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.xz in upload
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> You should really push to phab first.], even for fixing packages that are stuck in MoM?
<kc2bez> I would think yes, it needs to end up in there somehow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any idea how?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl:
<wxl> well it needs to go to git
<wxl> you can do that through arc but if you're sure of yourself, just git commit it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the source downloaded from MoM doesn't have .git in it
<wxl> well then don't get the source from MoM XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> well. I have to fix what MoM can't soo..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> -\o/-
<wxl> in other words, you do the whole merge yourself
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> more briefly please?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am running `debuild -us -uc -tc` but it still says original source not included.
<wxl> then you don't have the original source, obviously :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I do have the 0.14.3.orig.tar in ../
<wxl> of course we could get around this whole git step if somehow we had something monitoring archive uploads and adding them to git. is that something we could do, @tsimonq2?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think that day I did have correctly compiled source (with original one) but I don't remember how I did it.
<wxl> do you have it untarred?
<wxl> you need to do that before debuilding
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same error
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, why would I untar it? I am not even working on the original source na? I am in 0.14.3-1ubuntu1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> not in 0.14.3
<wxl> i mean it is de*BUILD*
<wxl> i don't think building the source package requires it, per se, but it might
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am running debuild inside this: https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.src.tar.gz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> after fixing the conflicts
<wxl> i've never bothered with mom personally so i'm not sure what to tell you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you know something?
<wxl> i think you have the wrong source
<wxl> i think that's the problem
<wxl> there's no .tar https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.xz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay wxl: what would be the best way to get new upstream release of globalkeys?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am done trying with MoM
<lubot> <RikMills> The latest tar is on MoM report folder
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. I downloaded that. fixed the errors. now how do I upload it correctly?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> build the source
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ```This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be … ````an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory; … (expected one of lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.gz, lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.bz2, … lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.lzma,  lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.xz or
<lubot>  lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3-1ubuntu1.orig) … continue anyway? (y/n)`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> pressing y fails
<lubot> <RikMills> In the lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3-1ubuntu1 folder … ../merge-buildpackage -d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> umm what?
<lubot> <RikMills> you did grab-merge, yes?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nope
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just downloaded  lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.src.tar.gz from mom, fixed errors, then downloaded https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.xz into ../ and ran debuild -S
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I just downloaded  lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.src.tar.gz from mom, fixed er …], this build without using original source. I get that mail of rejected.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdedec11558e9: IMprove wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdedec11558e9
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<lubot> <RikMills> if you fetch the merge with grab-merge you get scripts to build the source when you are done!
<wxl> ah yes this is documented
<wxl> Generate a new merged source package using the merge-buildpackage script. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> where have you been all this time @RikMills !! me and wxl here need lessons from you.
<lubot> <RikMills> You will end up with something like this: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/focal/+sourcepub/10912317/+listing-archive-extra
<lubot> <RikMills> (I couldn't be bothered to fill in the changelog....)
<wxl> @RikMills given how kubuntu normally does things, when do you find yourself using mom at all???
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills given how kubuntu normally does things, when do you find yoursel …], I don't for the Kubuntu stuff much, but use it sometimes for other MOTU type things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> of course we could get around this whole git step if somehow we had someth …], It's a huge project
<wxl> @tsimonq2 even an alert system would be nice, but stilll here's raman fixing a merge with mom and he'll be stuck trying to figure out how to get the changes in git
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker barring some improvement, i guess once you get it all figured out you should make a document on how to deal with this kind of like we have https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging_for_new_upstream_releases/
<wxl> "automatic merges for lubuntu"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P56
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P57
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ @RikMills
<wxl> make them pubhlic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> should I do a `dpkg-source --commit`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> make them pubhlic], one sec.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [should I do a dpkg-source --commit], No
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [No], then?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> make them pubhlic], done
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [then?], Is that file in your debian packaging or the upstream source tar?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> upstream probably
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how do I check?
<lubot> <RikMills> Look in the upstream tarball
<lubot> <RikMills> However, it won't be in there. If it was, you wouldn't be getting the error
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is not in 0.14.3.orig.tar
<lubot> <RikMills> remove it then try again then. the error is saying it should not be there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> successful\
<lubot> <RikMills> And fix the changelog!
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/blob/master/.translation-update
<wxl> it's there
<wxl> in other news, we have a new packageg coming it seems https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-organizer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's there], ow. I deleted
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [should I do a dpkg-source --commit], I should have done this
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> now I have to do again everything?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or can I add the file later from phab? I have the patch with info
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [I should have done this], No
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh yesh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> correct no
<wxl> that file should have been there since 0.14.0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> coz it is there in on github master but not in the 0.14.3 source that we have. one sec I need to confirm something
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that file should have been there since 0.14.0], wait one min
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/tree/0.14.0
<wxl> and it's not here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/tree/0.13.0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see it in https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/releases/download/0.14.3/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3.tar.xz
<wxl> THAT is weird
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [And fix the changelog!], what exactly in changelog? release name? done.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> THAT is weird], I feel like yelling "Abbey Saale" to upstream but I am too tired at the moment
<wxl> it's certainly not there
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> THAT is weird], Not really. Not all repo .something files go in release tars
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [what exactly in changelog? release name? done.], @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [@RikMills], What is your current changelog?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZxhjQjKnMs/
<lubot> <RikMills> ```lxqt-globalkeys (0.14.3-1ubuntu1) focal; urgency=low …   * Merge from Debian unstable. Remaining changes: …     - Change 1 …     - Change 2 …     - Change 3 …  -- Raman Sarda <theloudspeaker@lubuntu.me>  Thu, 17 Oct 2019 03:44:41 +0000```
<lubot> <RikMills> should be like that ^^^
<lubot> <RikMills> where the changes are those between the debian version and the merged version that you are keeping
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will do.
<lubot> <RikMills> while you are comparing the differences, you probably want to see if any of the remaining changes can be safely dropped
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `[ Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic ] …   * Merge from Debian unstable. Remaining changes: …    - Modified lxqt-globalkeys.install to include ubuntu specific changes. …    - new dependencies in control file. …    - Translations from debian.`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this okay?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [while you are comparing the differences, you probably want to see if any of the …], I do have an extra patch file by wxl which is not required now. I will drop that. Tho I think I would like to do that from phab side.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I do have an extra patch file by wxl which is not required now. I will drop that …], it is not urgent as the patch is not in series file so can wait.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [^ this okay?], You might want to explain in a bit more detail. The point is that someone else coming along later and having to merge again, has a good idea of what you kept and why.
<wxl> we have a patch not in series???? wth. in any case you should fix that presently.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [[ Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic ] …   * Merge from Debian unstable. Remaining changes: …    - …], oh yeah I need to remove mom's name.
<lubot> <RikMills> yup
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we have a patch not in series???? wth. in any case you should fix that pre …], your complete-config-file.patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [You might want to explain in a bit more detail. The point is that someone else c …], okay.
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/patches/series
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wtf! I willremove it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I made the changes, changed the author in debian changelog. ran debuild -S it still doesn't include original source. `dpkg-buildpackage: info: binary and diff upload (original source NOT included)`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh wait.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what all do I suppl y with merge-buildpackage script? only key right?
<lubot> <RikMills> perhaps. I don't supply anything as my gpg agent is running
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yay! upload successful
<wxl> and now you need to figure out how to get that patch into git and tag it XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one sec. I will do that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> will cloning it from launchpad and then `git tag ubuntu/VERSION` work?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't think so no.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so how do I do it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I do see a branch named ubuntu/focal there
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure but you will need to change the origin. If you clone from launchpad your changes (by default) go to launchpad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so only git push origin ubuntu/focal then?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then what?
<lubot> <kc2bez> you don't need to apply a tag to launchpad.
<lubot> <kc2bez> you need to push it to phab.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [you don't need to apply a tag to launchpad.], yeah I already see the tag there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [you need to push it to phab.], how is that done?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> in other news, we have a new packageg coming it seems https://github.com/l …], njoice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *noice
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> in other news, we have a new packageg coming it seems https://github.com/l …], that seems to be progressing nicely.
<wxl> clone from phab; push to phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> clone from phab; push to phab], thoda details please?
<wxl> you're overthinking it bub
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> well you said to tag it
<lubot> <kc2bez> last step
<wxl> git clone https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys.git
<wxl> <make changes>
<wxl> git push
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what changes exactly?
<wxl> the changes you uploaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> mean these? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459429230/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<wxl> so i imagine somehow you'll have to turn your debdiff or whatever into a patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah that was what I was thinking just now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [mean these? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459429230/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git2 …], I need to convert this.
<wxl> right that's it
<wxl> `git apply patch.diff` should do the trick, assuming you don't need to do any other mods
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but then if I already have changes in launchpad, shouldn't phab pull them automatically? They are currently in proposed packet. which I assume will go slowly into release one.
<wxl> no
<wxl> you don't have changes in launchpad
<wxl> you have changes in the release archive
<wxl> NOT the same
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> changes made in phab go to release pocket directly na? it should also pull from there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> NOT the same], oh behenchooo
<wxl> changes made in phab go nowhere until they're uploaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> whyyy!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> changes made in phab go nowhere until they're uploaded], yeah I meant after uploading only
<wxl> because @tsimonq2 says to make it automatic would be a "big project"
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [whyyy!!], It allows for a review process before the upload.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Also sponsorship
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> because @tsimonq2 says to make it automatic would be a "big project"], you mean to say it is https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [It allows for a review process before the upload.], the whyy was for why phab doesn't pull automatically
<wxl> i think it WOULD be good to have archive uploads sync to git
<wxl> oppsite direction not so much XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> This^
<wxl> sorry i think you'll want `git apply -p1` while in the root (which should have the source untarred in it)
<wxl> e.g. lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3/debian/control would then make changes to debian/control
<wxl> and lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3/CHANGELOG would make changes to CHANGELOG
<wxl> in case you're not familiar with `patch`, this follows the same behavior there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> p1?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [mean these? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459429230/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git2 …], the thing is, this is made from version 0.14.1+git20190923 to 0.14.3 but to apply any patch, I need to uscan —download-current -version and untar it. How do I get that for that +git version? uscan only takes from 0.14.3 o
<lubot> r 2 or 1 na
<lubot> <kc2bez> the patch should change that too
<wxl> yeah but he would need the tarball first
<wxl> since it makes changes to the initial one
<lubot> <kc2bez> gotcha
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> yeah but he would need the tarball first], exjhactly
<wxl> --download-version <version>
<wxl> or perhaps better --download-debversion <version>
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so I download and create one using github?
<wxl> or maybe even --download-current-version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or maybe even --download-current-version], all of then don't work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ```ubuntu@focal-dev:~/globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys$ uscan --download-current-version  … uscan warn: In debian/watch no matching hrefs for version 0.14.1+git20190923 in watch line …   https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/releases .*/lxqt-globalkeys-([\d\.]+).tar.xz … ubuntu@focal-dev:~/globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys$```
<wxl> you tried?
<wxl> dude
<wxl> --download-current-version
<wxl> is not the same as
<wxl> --download-version <specify the version you want here>
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl> --download-version <specify the version you want here [<wxl> --download-version <specify the version you want here>], I had tried that didn't work last time. will try again now
<lubot> <kc2bez> if you change the version in the changelog then try current-version ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [if you change the version in the changelog then try current-version ?], patch doesn't apply then
<wxl> he means change it long enough to get the tarball
<wxl> it's called "cheating"
<lubot> <kc2bez> right
<lubot> <kc2bez> I like to call it "out of the box" thinking :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I got the tar ball of 0.14.3 by specifiing the version even now the patch doesn't apply
<wxl> you don't want 0.14.3
<wxl> you want 0.14.1+git20190923
<lubot> <kc2bez> so change it back now that you have the tar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you want 0.14.1+git20190923], ubuntu@focal-dev:~/globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys$ uscan --download-version 0.14.1+git20190923 … uscan warn: In debian/watch no matching hrefs for version 0.14.1+git20190923 in watch line …   https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/releases .*/lxqt-globalkeys-([\d\.]+).tar.xz
<wxl> use --download-debversion
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same story
<lubot> <RikMills> what are you trying to do?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> to get the recently pushed changes into phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> these: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459429230/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<wxl> he needs the old tarball at this point
<wxl> well
<wxl> another option is this
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> he needs the old tarball at this point], I think I should try to make one from github
<lubot> <RikMills> why would you need the old tarball?
<wxl> since the source changes don't matter to phab, just remove all the changes that don't involve debian
<wxl> then apply that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then that is, I guess, simillar to what we do while updating on phab for new upstream releases
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> is it?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tried that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> didn't work
<wxl> what is "that?"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what if, I shifted to a branch of 0.14.1-ubuntu-something on phab and then tried updating as if I was updating for new upstream release?
<wxl> why not do what i said?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> what is "that?"], updating from that git one as if I am updating for new upstream release.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^
<wxl> i wouldn't suggest it
<wxl> do what i said: modify the diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, someone remind me how we picked that git? I will directly go and pick from the commit of 0.14.3 release. will mark version as 0.14.3 instead of 0.14.3+gitsomething. will remove hassel from next time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> do what i said: modify the diff], will try now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait there are changes to cmakelists and translations if those are removed only one line in debian/lxqt-globalkeys.install remains
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> really I should do it?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> so you made no changes to d/changelog?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean between both versions only change to debian folder is that instal file. apart from changelog
<wxl> i see changes to:
<wxl> changelog
<wxl> control
<wxl> gbp.conf
<wxl> patches/complete-config-file.patch
<wxl> patches/series
<wxl> i see no changes to the file you mentioned
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh yesh I noticed now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I did make changes to that install file while resolving conflicts
<wxl> it's not in that diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hence the first point under extra changes in changelog
<wxl> i see the changelog entry
<wxl> i DON'T see the change to the file
<wxl> grep the file yourself and see
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> those were already on ubuntu side. not in debian one hence the failure in mom. I had kept the ubuntu one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> remember we changed the location of installation of upstream config fille? that was the change
<wxl> i hear what you're saying
<wxl> but it's not there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what you said works. But only changelog doesn't apply
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will remove changelog also  from diff and write it by hand
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sWrJCg2pJh/
<wxl> inspect the diff in comparison to the changelog and see if you can figure it out
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I tried.
<wxl> i'm at work so i can't do it for you but that's what needs to happen
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> points to 247th line but that line seems fine in debian/changelog. Infact, it shouldn't touch it.
<wxl> might be some whitespace or something
<wxl> @@ -247,3 +313,4 @@
<wxl> * Use lower-case for description.
<wxl> why are there OLD changes to the changelog???????
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same question!!
<wxl> ^ is that normal with mom, @RikMills ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> * Use lower-case for description.], that line is laready there currently. should I just remove it from diff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> woop! I am removing it. will add later if required. it is taking too long for this small thing. I have class at 8am.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what should be the version number tho?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 1ubuntu1 is already used na?
<lubot> <RikMills> wxl: old?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also I don't think I need those changes about translations now in changelog. not there in diff.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [wxl: old?], ?
<wxl> @RikMills changes to the *past* history in the changelog
<wxl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459429230/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 0.14.3-1ubuntu1 is the one I put in that archive one. so I put 2 here?
<wxl> e.g
<wxl> @@ -39,6 +98,13 @@
<wxl>  
<wxl>   -- Simon Quigley <tsimonq2@ubuntu.com>  Sat, 26 Jan 2019 00:15:52 -0600
<wxl>  
<wxl> +lxqt-globalkeys (0.13.0-1) unstable; urgency=medium
<wxl> +
<wxl> +  * Cherry-picking new upstream version 0.13.0.
<wxl> +  * Bumped build dependency liblxqt0-dev to >= 0.13.0~
<wxl> +
<wxl> + -- Alf Gaida <agaida@siduction.org>  Thu, 24 May 2018 21:23:58 +0200
<wxl> +
<wxl> so i'm a bit weirded out by that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> +  * Cherry-picking new upstream version 0.13.0.], we could have done this now. couldn't we?
<wxl> however if you want to fix the "problem" if you look carefully at the plus signs you should see the issue:
<wxl> @@ -247,3 +313,4 @@
<wxl>    * Use lower-case for description.
<wxl>  
<wxl>   -- Andrew Lee (李健秋) <ajqlee@debian.org>  Sun, 16 Aug 2015 02:18:03 +0800
<wxl> +
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah this is the issue and I don't understand why!!
<wxl> also i think there's a bit of whitespace after that .
<lubot> <RikMills> wxl: changelog gets merged as well. so it shows both history. that is what merging means
<wxl> the last + adds an empty line
<wxl> @RikMills okie dokie. it's just scary :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> the last + adds an empty line], I removed that in the start, it says curropt patch. doesn't apply
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tell meee the version number!!!
<lubot> * The_LoudSpeaker needs a coffee now
<wxl> we're merging 0.14.3-1 no?
<wxl> and removing all the patches, right?
<wxl> if so, 0.14.3-1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if so, 0.14.3-1], okay
<wxl> remember 1ubuntu2 means 1 debian patch and 2 ubuntu patches
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> still not applying
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@focal-dev:~/globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys$ git apply ~/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3-1.diff --ignore-whitespace  … error: patch failed: debian/control:11 … error: debian/control: patch does not apply … error: debian/gbp.conf: already exists in working directory … error: debian/patches/complete-config-file.patch: No such file or d
<lubot> irectory … error: patch failed: debian/patches/series:1 … error: debian/patches/series: patch does not apply
<lubot> * The_LoudSpeaker heads to his bed now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tomorrow let us cherry pic the upstream commit of 0.14.3? okay?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-07
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/ there appear 2 way to enter the e-mail: … export DEBMAIL="your email address" … export EMAIL="your email address" … both need to be there?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERa23f02032541: fix short description] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERa23f02032541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER917af387f61b: bump standards] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER917af387f61b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER9937bd787f48: remove egg.info] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER9937bd787f48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER2eb330f7a763: update changelog timestamp] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER2eb330f7a763
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @HmollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/P55 Before I upload here is the lint …], solved
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe73a786ea0b1: Reduce wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe73a786ea0b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d8df6c25ab1: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d8df6c25ab1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0777167c052: Stlye arrow keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0777167c052
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [solved], Thanks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Query: if globalkeys hadn't stuck in MoM, whre would it have gone after it? To release pocket right? And phab would have synced with it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Query: if globalkeys hadn't stuck in MoM, whre would it have gone after it? To r …], @RikMills @tsimonq2 wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And everyone who can help.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Query: if globalkeys hadn't stuck in MoM, whre would it have gone after it? To r …], It will end up in MoM as long as you have a delta to debian. … If there was no delta, it would autosync to the -proposed pocket and migrate to the release pocket on the same conditions as everything else.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills [And fix the changelog!], fix changelog
<lubot> <wxl23> Today's ISO failed. I think I saw this hadn't migrated with the test rebuild … `E: Unable to locate package linux-signed-generic` … not much to do about that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 [Today's ISO failed. I think I saw this hadn't migrated with the test rebuild … E …], Bionic? What)
<lubot> <wxl23> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459558997/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_lubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm
<lubot> <wxl23> We didn't have a test rebuild of bionic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [It will end up in MoM as long as you have a delta to debian. … If there was no de …], Last question there. Phab would have synced?
<lubot> <RikMills> No
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, wxl: have a new idea to sync the new release?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [No], :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, wxl: have a new idea to sync the new release?], Anyone else any ideas?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The best one I can think now is picking the commit of release and applying it.
<lubot> <RikMills> You can just manually sync the debian folder from the upload with the phab git. e.g. use a comparison tool like meld
<lubot> <RikMills> https://meldmerge.org/
<lubot> <mttcastelli> (Photo, 1280x640) https://i.imgur.com/YWevYhY.jpg Pcmanfm-qt copy operations are still bugged or do I miss some comoonent/deoendency?
<wxl> it's not clear to me that there is a bug but i also don't speak uhhhh italian?
<kc2bez> It should also be noted that this is the development channel. 
<kc2bez> !support | @mttcastelli
<ubot93> @mttcastelli: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<wxl> FYI known problem: largish folders (>200MB) containing many files are slow to delete in pcmanfm-qt due to glib limitations https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/539
<ubot93> Issue 539 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Shift+Delete takes a while to delete heavy folders" [Closed]
<kc2bez> :(
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-08
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 lubuntu-update-notifier hasn't been added to our package set, I can't upload the changes Hans made.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 lubuntu-update-notifier hasn't been added to our package set, …], Go ahead and send an email to devel-permissions@l.u.c stating as such
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I technically have the permissions as a DMB member to update it but I've never used the script
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok will do tomorrow. Thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Didn't know that lintian didn't like short description ending with a "."
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87f1070f2b0f: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87f1070f2b0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9ca5def9e8f: Reduce Wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9ca5def9e8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb288d05a7c34: Reword On menu for pavucontrol] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb288d05a7c34
<lubot> <RikMills> ISOs failing to build for 2nd day in a row across most flavours :(
<lubot> <wxl23> @RikMills [ISOs failing to build for 2nd day in a row across most flavours :(], Kernel
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah :/
<wxl> can someone look into this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1833309
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1833309 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Wrong extension in symbolic link" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> and we should work to try to confirm this and see if it's still true in git. if so, we need an upstream bug report https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/screen-vs-desktop-in-task-manager/663/1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Remove dated marketing link on lubunt.me/links page ] profetik777 (profetik777) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141
<kc2bez> wxl: It looks like that symlink has been there for a bit https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/lubuntu-artwork.links$1
<wxl> kc2bez: i guess i don't understand how, if at all, it's problematic
<kc2bez> Nor do I.
<kc2bez> I mean the extensions don't match, so what?
<wxl> as far as i can tell it just means whether or not you reference the png or jpg it will work on both
<kc2bez> Exactly. Seems like a failsafe of sorts.
<wxl> thanks. won't fix'd it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> as far as i can tell it just means whether or not you reference the png or …], +1
<kc2bez> Thanks. I'd happily change something if it wasn't working.
<wxl> TIL `ubuntu-distro-info --series=disco --days=eol`
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/missing-icons-in-panel/667/1 is because that theme lacks the right icons, right?
<wxl> ^ I would expect @HMollerCl to be the resident expert here
<lubot> <teward001> Wxl you available for me to PM briefly?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ^ I would expect @HMollerCl to be the resident expert here], That would be me first guess, however, it is strange (but can be) that none of the 3 has them. Sometimes I've seen that changing the icon theme doesn't re-draw all of them, a restart of lxqt-panel (or logout/login) can solve that.
<wxl> @HMollerCl would you be so kind as to reply to the inquiry?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Remove dated marketing link on lubunt.me/links page ] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2898
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Remove dated marketing link on lubunt.me/links page ] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2898
<wxl> @HMollerCl i wonder if we shouldn't consider not redrawing icons a bug
<lubot> <teward001> re: t141, yes, thank you wxl, for getting me the requisite access to get things working
<lubot> <teward001> no thank you Simon for failing to configure SMTP on the system
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl i wonder if we shouldn't consider not redrawing icons a bug], I haven't found consistency on it, haven't try either
<wxl> @HMollerCl okie dokie :)
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-09
<wxl> did you generate the modeline?
<wxl> actually
<wxl> heck wrong channel
<kc2bez> That ^ never happens :P
<guiverc> how do I get into pad.lubuntu.me again?  (I'd forget my head if it weren't attached)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Do you mean notes.lubuntu.me ?
<guiverc> probably :)
<guiverc> thanks Dan
<lubot> <kc2bez> np
<lubot> <gsilvapt> Any1 subscribed to the snapd bug report I opened re https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2887 ? They just commited a fix to resolve the issue (thinking_face)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2887
<lubot> <wxl23> @gsilvapt [Any1 subscribed to the snapd bug report I opened re https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139 …], Naw, committed 3 days ago. In this case, that means committed to upstream, but upstream hasn't released a new version. Even then what is in proposed is lagging behind: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd vs https://github.com/snapc
<lubot> ore/snapd/releases
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
<lubot> <wxl23> Unfortunately the roadmap doesn't clarify when we might see a release https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/the-snapd-roadmap/1973
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 [Unfortunately the roadmap doesn't clarify when we might see a release https://fo …], They SRU all releases anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, they're at least every couple of weeks
<lubot> <wxl23> That's besides the point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps popey could provide some insight
<wxl> ooooo https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<wxl> oops
<wxl> this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2020-January/018561.html
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Going last
<kc2bez> o/
<wxl> o/
<lynorian> o/ cough
<kc2bez> I don't have too much so I will go.
<kc2bez> * Tried to upload the changes for lubuntu-update-notifier
<kc2bez> Discovered it isn't in the Lubuntu package set.
<kc2bez> * Sent an email to get it added ^
<kc2bez> Will upload when we can.
<kc2bez> That is all I have for the week.
<lubot> <ericadams> I'm here as well
<lubot> <ericadams> @profetik777 and I have been discussing the marketing effort if we care to discuss that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> please do.
<lubot> * RikMills lurks
<lubot> <ericadams> He put together a document to outline what we're planning. I think he was going to post it somewhere so I won't dump all the content here. In In summary...
<lubot> <ericadams> We want to create small team that builds core foundation of Marketing and Communications strategy and necessary tools/resources to execute.
<lubot> <ericadams> @profetik777 states: From my experience, I have found that starting with small projects and milestones are more productive in the goal towards more effective marketing and communications. A small target that I will be working towards is creating an email list and respective email opt-in forms strategically place on the home page.
<lubot> <ericadams> For my part, I'm interested in helping when I can on technical guidance/advice on website as well honing in on a shared language that the Lubuntu team can leverage when communicating its unique value proposition in the greater Linux ecosystem. Once we poll/survey the community – we can then have the “raw ingredients” to create a sho
<lubot> rt/concise explanation on lubuntu’s value and position. This then would feed other marketing and communication efforts.
<lubot> <ericadams> TLDR: I want to get a solid value proposition in place for what Lubuntu is and why someone might want to use it.
<lubot> <ericadams> When I was testing it, one of the things I did was go to the website and look for this type of info and I had a hard time defining those points.
<lubot> <ericadams> Maybe it's a "forest through the trees" situation where I just don't see it but I think it should be apparent to a visitor.
<lubot> <ericadams> I'll also say I am interested in publicizing Lubuntu with content like videos, posts and social media.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> basically. It is the most lightweight flavour of ubuntu. provides benifits of ubuntu universe(softwares/support.etc) but in a small system footprint. is basically usable almost everywhere. even on small and old systems. Since such systems have botlenecked hardwares, one can try to make up by maximising on software front. thus 
<lubot> using lubuntu (having low footprint) allows efficient usage of resources and good experience.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you can lookup comparison videos on youtube.
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [basically. It is the most lightweight flavour of ubuntu. provides benifits of ub …], Good start! There's a lot to tease out from that.
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [you can lookup comparison videos on youtube.], I could but I'd rather get it from the horse's mouth so to speak
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD "horse's mouth" noice!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [For my part, I'm interested in helping when I can on technical guidance/advice o …], can you explain a bit more on the pool/survey part?
<wxl> @ericadams this should be a good start https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [When I was testing it, one of the things I did was go to the website and look fo …], actually the website needs to be updated. but we are short on people and time.
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [can you explain a bit more on the pool/survey part?], That was @profetik777's idea. He was basically thinking that the existing users would be able to provide strong reasons why they value Lubuntu.
<wxl> also you should get together with simon and/or i to get all you all the social media stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> beaware he forgets about those from time to time. ;)
<wxl> well there was that one that no one had sooooooo
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [actually the website needs to be updated. but we are short on people and time.], I can help with that. I notice you use Elementor on Wordpress which is what I use as well.
<wxl> @ericadams also see me about wordpress
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [I can help with that. I notice you use Elementor on Wordpress which is what I us …], nice to know. @tsimonq2 or @wxl: can get you started
<lubot> <ericadams> I know it's a sticking point but I would LOVE to figure out the whole .org and .e situation. It's confusing to say the least.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [That was @profetik777's idea. He was basically thinking that the existing users …], nice idea.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [I know it's a sticking point but I would LOVE to figure out the whole .org and . …], basically. we had a fight and decided to go our own ways
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> isn't that right wxl ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> more or less :/
<wxl> and you mean .net
<lynorian> pager wars?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> org takes you there only
<lubot> <ericadams> I'm doing a website eval to see what improvements we can make. Some things are simple and won't really require much discussion or input. Some other things are bigger picture and I'd want to have feedback on how to proceed.
<wxl> i think we'd be happy to give you artistic license :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> prepare a list and a task on phab. that should be a start. mention everything there. add subtasks, etc
<lubot> <ericadams> @wxl [<wxl> and you mean .net], Sorry, yes .net
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [prepare a list and a task on phab. that should be a start. mention everything th …], I may need some help with that. Let me know if there is documentation I can look at or someone I can bother. ;)
<lubot> <ericadams> I have an account and have been poking around. Just need to figure a few things our.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [I may need some help with that. Let me know if there is documentation I can look …], I can help. ping me after the meeting.
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [I can help. ping me after the meeting.], ok
<lubot> <ericadams> I think that's all I have for now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, about the email list part you mentioned, we already have a user mailing list. you thinking about something digfferent?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *different
 * guiverc sneeks in, face down b/c of tardiness
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, about the email list part you mentioned, we already have a user mailing li …], I'll defer to @profetik777 on that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hii guiverc!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericadams [I'll defer to @profetik777 on that.], k.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! @ericadams
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> who goes next?
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl was next
<wxl> gotta pass; phone
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Dialogue for Lock screen] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119#2901
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think lynorian is next
<lubot> <kc2bez> After lynorian is @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! one sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Updated lxqt-globalkeys to latest version in archives. Figuring a way to update it on phab. … https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-globalkeys/0.14.3-1ubuntu1 … Tested new lock screen dialogue box after installation of required fonts. @guicerc helped. … Task closed. … https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119 … Tested lubuntu-grub-them
<lubot> e's changes. It doesn't get installed by default. :/ But hey now I have new info. … https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30 … Fighting spam on mailing lists … That's all.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] Dialogue for Lock screen: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<lynorian> I don't have a paste but I have been finding more typos in the manual and I alredy have a new chapter for upgrade notifier stuff 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That looks like the end of it. or wxl: you have something?
<wxl> still phone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi on the phone, I'm dad
<guiverc> @tsimonq2, Hi Dad (I guess)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you're dad I must be grandpa. 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bahahaha
<wxl> Hi I only show up to troll, I'm Simon
<wxl> ANYWAYS
<wxl> I don't have a paste either
<wxl> helped with that whole snap package thing
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
<wxl> although really the heavy lifting was done by gsilvapt
<wxl> tracking down some bugs, including one with icon sizes not updating on the panel. needs more testing
<wxl> still need to get back to testing the issues with discover (or rather i think appstream, or maybe even lmdb) with turkish
<wxl> got @teward001 access to wordpress at long last
<wxl> helped @The_LoudSpeaker with his new upload
<wxl> i think that's about it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tell me how to pick commits from upstream and apply to phab. I will pick the latest release of globalkeys
<lubot> <kc2bez> well there is a guide in the wiki to do that.
<wxl> but the thing is you need to update the PACKAGING in phab (that's all that's in there) to be consistent with what's in the archive and that's not in upstream
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think you might want to look at the mergemeld tool that @RikMills sent you though
<wxl> we really need to come up with a reasonable solution to deal with MoM
<wxl> part of me thinks we should just ignore it and go pick it ourselves.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (merge from Debian's git and squash it all into one commit)
<lubot> <kc2bez> which arc does if you go through phab first.
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [(merge from Debian's git and squash it all into one commit)], yep, and I usually use a merge tool like meld to check that the result matches what was in the debian folder of what I uploaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will check the wiki and mergemel tool.
<gsilvapt> wxl, I did what now? :) 
<kc2bez> I posted on the snapcraft forum and filed a bug on launchpad. 
<kc2bez> you
<gsilvapt> Indeed, although it all seems like the easy part? (thinking_face) 
<wxl> sometimes not
<wxl> the research is always the hardest part
<kc2bez> it was very productive in this case. 
<wxl> gsilvapt: you might want to follow up and see when a release might hit the archive, though
<gsilvapt> You guys mentioned popey before. I haven't read the conversation above so, sorry if you already answered: Does he know by chance? 
<gsilvapt> Let me ask the official way 
<wxl> i'd just ask at the forum
<wxl> i'm not sure how directly involved popey is in the development 
<kc2bez> it looks like GitHub releases happen near monthly. I am not sure how often they land in the archive. 
<wxl> his official role is developer advocate, not developer
<gsilvapt> right. I'll ask in the forum + LP then 
<wxl> i mean i'm sure he's doing development but you get what i mean
<gsilvapt> I asked in the PR. They seem pretty active over there :) 
<wxl> yep
<wxl> snaps are here to stay for sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian any updates on a manual snap?
<lynorian> no been quite sick and otherwise worried for last bit
<wxl> omg i didn't know you were sick lyn :(
<kc2bez> I hope you feel better soon lynorian 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get well soon Lyn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We miss you
<wxl> we also miss YOU tsimonq2 :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hi
<kc2bez> ack
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> X''''''''''D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> It is true though, we do miss you @tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-10
<lubot> <profetik777> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, about the email list part you mentioned, we already have a user mailing li …], Sorry crazy day.  Glad we had some chatter earlier. I'll explain some tomorrow.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL162a71b050dd: Add Title and duration columns of VLC playlist] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL162a71b050dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa42aad4cee1: Add Album column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa42aad4cee1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf827344a7ca: Add adjusting column width] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf827344a7ca
<RikMills> LP: #1859146
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1859146 in linux-meta (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu flavour images of focal fail to build with E: Unable to locate package linux-signed-generic" [Critical, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859146
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [<RikMills> LP: #1859146], Thanks
<lubot> <profetik777> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, about the email list part you mentioned, we already have a user mailing li …], So the nature of mailing lists tend to be internally facing whereas email blasts are external facing. Currently, the mailing list for lubuntu is for support and development. To make it more presenter friendly, easier to share
<lubot> , and easier to consume (compared to mailing list threads).
<lubot> <profetik777> The biggest reason though is strategic. When it comes to targeted messaging, being able to sub-segment lists (all those with .edu vs .org) informs our communications strategy. If at any point we run a donation drive, or a call for beta testers, we can do a better job at striking the right voice that will get us the best response.
<lubot> <profetik777> Okay last one - email lists tend to be the "home base" of communications. Whenever we trust other platforms and their algorthyms (cough twitter, cough instagram), we give away some form of control. They determine what gets priority in a users news feed/timeline....whether or not we get to compete with a cat video or your mother in
<lubot>  laws vacation pics...furthermore, should there be an issue with a website (michael tunnel had an issue with his website not too long ago for a couple days), we have direct communication with our lubuntu tribe and let them know what is going on, and effeciently get messaging out.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nice! Sounds good.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @The_LoudSpeaker [Nice! Sounds good.], +1
<wxl> in case no one noticed we should have images again soon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1859146
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1859146 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu flavour images of focal fail to build with E: Unable to locate package linux-signed-generic" [Critical, Fix Released]
<wxl> if someone could prepare a dingo EoL announcement that would be great https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-January/000252.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/MjnYGJL.jpg most places I am getting this when I try to remove recepies from https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+recipes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 wxl:
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker keep trying or go to #launchpad and complain
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> have we looked into alernatives of featherpad? Just to see options?
<lubot> <teward001> did I miss standup?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Xi-editor has potential I'd say
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you did. @teward001
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 [did I miss standup?], Yesterday
<lubot> <teward001> bleh happens
<lubot> <kc2bez> no worries
<lubot> <teward001> i thought today was friday xD
<lubot> <kc2bez> today is Friday
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> today IS saturday! XD
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl2 @tsimonq2 yo i need one of you to sign off on things
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 and I are in the same time zone though and it is Friday afternoon.
<lubot> <teward001> Network Infrastructure Headaches Time!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same stuff here
<lubot> <kc2bez> Lots of firmware updates lately.
<lubot> <teward001> well this stuff affects *.lubuntu.me as a whole ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [have we looked into alernatives of featherpad? Just to see options?], What's wrong with featherpad?
<lubot> <teward001> at least the stuff I need them tosign off on
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nothing. Just wondering if we looked into alternatives. like sometime there was talk of including falkon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and personally I didn't like featherpad. wierd shortcuts. while Tau which is based on Xi is good. installing xi-qt now. will take a look.
<lubot> <kc2bez> vim is nice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can't quit it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/zhiyaluo/xi-qt this has some wierd build instructions.
<lubot> <teward001> `:q!` and then `[ENTER]` will do it Raman xD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://github.com/zhiyaluo/xi-qt this has some wierd build instructions.], maybe I will ask the maintainer for release with .deb or snap.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [:q! and then [ENTER] will do it Raman xD], I keep foergetting that if I don't use vim frequently.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ctrl+X is better
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [I can't quit it.], Just leave it open.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [Ctrl+X is better], if and only if you use `nano` lol
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker falkon was talked about because no gtk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I use only nano mostly. only on long projects or for notes I use subl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: xi-qt is also no gtk.
<wxl> also why is it that rust adopted a 5-bolt chainring for their logo? can someone explain that to me?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker that logic doesn't apply to the editor. our editor already has no gtk.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah i know. as I said I was just looking for alternatives out of curiosity
<wxl> xi-qt: 28 commits. wow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and also because I read about xi on a blog. said xi is much better than rest
<wxl> no license either. cool.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> here: https://tonsky.me/blog/disenchantment/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> xi-qt is based on xi-editor core. that has license
<wxl> for the core
<wxl> not for qt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah.
<wxl> the backend has a license that does not cover the front end
<wxl> tl;dr DOA
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> doa?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> does not apply?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ogh not
<wxl> also it looks rather barebones which is nice in some senses, but not in others
<wxl> i actually really like kate. like A LOT
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> agreed. it is nice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I used that only back in the time when I haled on kde neon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> seems like ages ago now tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 1.5 years
<wxl> btw, mr. distrohopper, i just discovered anarchy linux. you might want to give that a look. it's basically arch with an actual reasonable installer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had checked the website sometime back.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but don't want to shift to arch base currently.  debian is doing just fine
<wxl> that was also in response to a recent message you left on the discourse
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, haven't really distrohopped in a long time. Just a couple of live runs here and there or at max vm installs
<wxl> @teward001 do we really need simon or can the council just vote?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> btw do read that article. quite enlightening.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 do we really need simon or can the council just vote?], i just need someone on the council to say "Yes this is OK"
<lubot> <teward001> going to ask Canonical SA to publish a slew of DNS records
<wxl> probably ok
<lubot> <teward001> MX records for {phab,manual,discourse}.lubuntu.me, and TXT SPF record for lubuntu.me for Seviper and smtp.lubuntu.me to be noted as permitted senders
<lubot> <teward001> stuff that's already been council approved for almost a year that us being busy or me being lazy or otherwise busy took time away from
<lubot> <teward001> just need someone to voice in on the email when I send it to RT
<wxl> ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69 … Should I remove those translation files? wxl: kc2bez: @RikMills ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Bump version number for new release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think I should. they were not there in earlier versions.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> will remove only if anyone confirms.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker basically you don't want to add anything that doesn't belong in the packaging.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sare.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> two mins
<wxl> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html
<wxl> anyone with a focal vm and a 0.4.18-1 version of qpdfview around that can test something out?
<lubot> <teward001> i have a focal VM not sure if it has 0.4.18 on it yet
<lubot> <teward001> but i can try and spin it and test if my internet lets me today 😔
<wxl> that's current fwiw
<lubot> <teward001> :P  *
<lubot> <teward001> yeah my VM is out of date
<lubot> <teward001> let me nuke it
<wxl> see https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/unable-to-view-pdf-attachments/679/5 .. there's a drive link at the bottom with an example pdf.. see if it shows the attachments like in the screenshot from ubuntu
<kc2bez> I tested that with okular ^ and they did show. I will be home in about 30 minutes or so and I can test on a focal vm.
<teward> Wow corp internet is downloading at 9MBps that’s... fast.
<teward> My ISO got fubared so
<teward> *redoes the VM with a fresh Daily*
<teward> Wonder if zsyncing the ISO helps at all xD
<wxl> okular calls them "embedded files"
<wxl> on my bionic version, they don't show automatically but show a notification to click on if you want to see them
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, it does. I got the notification in Eoan too.
<wxl> maybe we should switch to okular
<wxl> qpdfview isn't dead but it's not lively https://code.launchpad.net/~adamreichold/qpdfview/trunk
<wxl> annotation support and form support is "rudimentary" and i personally tend to use both rather extensively when using pdfs
<lubot> <teward001> *installs Daily ISO onto VM*
<wxl> looks like the discussion on the subject was very limited (the task referenced is now missing and hans' archive doesn't include it) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+spec/1710-qt-pdf
<wxl> !upkg okular
<ubot93> Factoid 'upkg okular' not found
<wxl> oh heck
<lubot> <teward001> um
<wxl> !info okular
<ubot93> okular (4:19.12.1-0ubuntu1, focal): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Built by okular. Size 5,232 kB / 14,814 kB
<lubot> <teward001> we know the Dailies are showing the 19.10 wallpaper yes?
<wxl> !info qpdfview
<ubot93> qpdfview (0.4.18-1, focal): tabbed document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Built by qpdfview. Size 369 kB / 1,470 kB
<wxl> that's a 10x difference though, jeez
<wxl> personally i don't think disk space is a reason to be concerned, but i'd want to see if memory usage is much different
<wxl> @teward001 it IS a development release
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 [we know the Dailies are showing the 19.10 wallpaper yes?], Yes.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [Yes.], Just making sure ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> We are waiting for the outcome of the wallpaper contest.
<lubot> <teward001> cool
<lubot> <teward001> INSTALL THE KERNEL DARN YOU IT DOES NOT TAKE THAT LONG
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I updated that diff. someone check and tell. I will upload asap.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Bump version number for new release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: confirmed the issue
<lubot> <teward001> E:NoAttachmentsOption
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: so unless the project remains active upstream and it's just a case of the maintainer going AWOL in Debian
<lubot> <teward001> we need to use something else
<lubot> <teward001> possibly
<lubot> <teward001> because of the fact it doesn't handle attachments like other PDF viewers does
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: should I open a Phab ticket on this?
<lubot> <teward001> becuase that's... kind of an important thing
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: Okular doesn't have the ability to view attachments on the thing either
<lubot> <teward001> actually i lied it does - File > Embedded Files
<lubot> <teward001> ... but that's Okular, not qpdfview
<wxl> @teward001 it might be worth considering. feel free to make a task. if you want to add in memory usage comparisons that might be helpful. it's clear qpdfview is being developed but it's a one man show (on launchpad ew) whereas okular is a lot more developed and has a bigger team
<wxl> @teward001 certainly a bug needs to be filed against qpdfview that it can't handle embedded files. you want to do that, too
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> fwiw libreoffice draw should open PDF files too and it also seems to have the same issue.
<wxl> yeah well i wouldn't trust it for that
<wxl> i mean you can open pdfs in gimp 
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree. I have found that you can do light edits to some PDFs with draw though.
<wxl> err wait, inkscape. i've used that before.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez is it compulsary to match the version number? yesterday wxl: said it would be okay to use 0.14.3-1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez is it compulsary to match the version number? yesterday wxl: said it wou …], Not sure what you mean
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Bump version number for new release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dan is correct
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> updated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> someone accept. I will land and then go to sleep.
<teward> wxl by mem usage you mean RAM or disk?
<teward> Because i don’t have hose metrics
<teward> But i can open a Wishlist against the package currently saying the feature is needed
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-11
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[ Needs Revision  3]  Bump version number for new release.:  2https:/ …], @kc2bez
<lubot> Thefariol was added by: Thefariol
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker Have commented on your diff.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [@The_LoudSpeaker Have commented on your diff.], I will take a look
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ```ubuntu@focal-dev:~/globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys$ arc patch D69 --no-branch … (Assuming '--no-branch' is the British spelling of '--nobranch'.)```
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/P58 you want to pointout changelog changes ?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/P58 you want to pointout …], Not sure what you mean. … It is VERY simple. Your diff must make the resultant debian/changelog in lubuntu git precisely match the debian/changelog in the .debian.tar.xz you uploaded to the archive.
<theloudspeaker> gotcha. only changelog is different in phab accordign to D69
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [(merge from Debian's git and squash it all into one commit)], also this ^^
<theloudspeaker> updated
<theloudspeaker> <lubot "<RikMills> @tsimonq2 [(merge fro"> k.
<theloudspeaker> check https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69 now RikMills 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Bump version number for new release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-12
<wxl> guiverc: i saw your recent change to the support wiki. if you want to swap our names and take over the brunt of the responsibility, feel free. you have been far more active there than i have lately, so it wouldn't be inappropriate
<guiverc> I realized you'd appreciate that move; I'm happy to do that but loads of the questions go well beyond me.. which is why I didn't.  
<wxl> in that case, i'd just call me in or rather just leave a note here and one of us will pick up the slack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa71bf8c0a047: Add empty trash to from desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa71bf8c0a047
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7228b8726e85: Fix Capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7228b8726e85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2ba566e7621: Add how to temporarily disalbe a shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2ba566e7621
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbbfda32b0e5: Fix clear clipboard history] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbbfda32b0e5
<lubot> Bertaga was added by: Bertaga
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> if someone could prepare a dingo EoL announcement that would be great http …], I took a stab at it: https://notes.lubuntu.me/UJ5GtL5tRoGx7e2k4lgxBg#
<wxl> new featherpad if someone wants to pull that down https://github.com/tsujan/FeatherPad/releases/tag/V0.12.1
<wxl> @kc2bez looks good over all but i don't get what "releases before or including 18.04 to 18.10 or greater" means?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez looks good over all but i don't get what "releases before or inclu …], Let me grab another cup of tea and take a look at it. I agree it could be re-worded a bit. … TBF I "borrowed" that from here: https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-etc-eol/ So the usual caveat of https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/ applies XD
 * wxl sips tea and nods affirmatively
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl I have made some changes, please have a look. Edits are welcome.
<wxl> @kc2bez ship it
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl blog post here: https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/ Will you please take care of the mailing lists? I will take care of twitter/mastodon/Telegram.
<wxl> @kc2bez kk thx
<wxl> omg i typoed the subject jay-sus
<wxl> oh well they'll figure it out XD
<kc2bez> oops
<kc2bez> They can follow the links. 
<kc2bez> tweet sent
<kc2bez> toot should follow
<kc2bez> Oh, I should post on the forum too. 
<kc2bez> Waiting on mod approval. 
<wxl> no you're not
<kc2bez> cool
<kc2bez> Thanks for the help wxl !
<wxl> and you!
<lubot> <teward001> Right so, FYI all, Phab will be blipping while I apply some changes to the system - namely, deploying some mail fun lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> sounds fun
